# 4 years of prison for touching a woman's ass without her persmission!!



## Mibu Clan (Feb 25, 2006)

Here in Colombia, a dude was sentenced to 4 years for touching an ass without permission... A little excesive _IMO_.

Especially considering that here its *half* the time for something like killing 8-9people... A Paramillitary that admitted to kill over 100 people got 25-30 years prison... Some of them with CHAINSAW... WTF!!

So yeah, I think that its taking it overboard...


----------



## Hazu (Feb 25, 2006)

ahahha...omg...rly?? 
ah well...seems you got good laws there anyway....sometimes here someone can have raped a girl and get off with like...two months O.O


----------



## batanga (Feb 25, 2006)

Hahahahahaha   

Four years? That´s crazy...


Only in america...


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 25, 2006)

They should execute him .. seriously.


----------



## Aman (Feb 25, 2006)

Link, please?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 25, 2006)

man, some people can't exactly know what they are doing whilst drunk, according to that i should have been put away by now...kidding.


----------



## Sublime (Feb 25, 2006)

That's pretty harsh, he was at the wrong place at the wrong time touching the wrong ass.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Feb 25, 2006)

Maaan, I'd love to have whoever the fucker was that groped me at the taxi rank the other day to serve 4 years to atone for said grope. Not sure whether it's the woman or the law who took that one too far.

WTF?! 8 years -> the time for killing 8-9 people? That's preposterous! A year for every life?!


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 25, 2006)

Aman said:
			
		

> Link, please?


ZomG its the crap peoples!!


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 25, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> man, some people can't exactly know what they are doing whilst drunk, according to that i should have been put away by now...kidding.



He wasn't drunk, he was a mailman. He was riding on his bike delivering mail, when he saw this girl and decided to grab her butt and run away on his bike. Unfortunately for him, the bystanders stopped him and brought him to the girl. They told her that she can slap him or let him go, or she could press charges. 

She said that she wants to press charges, as to make him a lesson to others. The judge obviously saw a point in what the girl asked for, and he sentenced the guy to four years in prison. I guess the lesson has been learnt now, no?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 25, 2006)

Kori-kun said:
			
		

> Maaan, I'd love to have whoever the fucker was that groped me at the taxi rank the other day to serve 4 years to atone for said grope. Not sure whether it's the woman or the law who took that one too far.
> 
> WTF?! 8 years -> the time for killing 8-9 people? That's preposterous! A year for every life?!


did you say grope!? since you are 15 if that mofo was caught he would probably do more than 4


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 25, 2006)

Kori-kun said:
			
		

> Maaan, I'd love to have whoever the fucker was that groped me at the taxi rank the other day to serve 4 years to atone for said grope. Not sure whether it's the woman or the law who took that one too far.


Come on... 4 years? I would say that 7 days in prison with water and a piece of bread on the 3rd day...

BUT 4 years... Just think of how many times he will get tapped for it anyways... 



> WTF?! 8 years -> the time for killing 8-9 people? That's preposterous! A year for every life?!


Its more along the line of kill 1, serve 5... Kill 6, serve 6-7...


----------



## Aman (Feb 25, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> ZomG its the crap peoples!!


Now i get it!


----------



## Kush P (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah LOL!!! I deserve life sentence if this was true...been trying to grab asses since 99'


----------



## Jink (Feb 25, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Four years? That?s crazy...
> 
> ...




colombia isnt in america...


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 25, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> BUT 4 years... Just think of how many times he will get tapped for it anyways...



Hahahahahahaha!

Funniest thing I've heard all day.


----------



## ChaotixXero (Feb 25, 2006)

Umm, isn't Colombia in South America or the Caribbean? Can't remember. Anyway, USA=/= America. Its the whole left side of the world practially.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Feb 25, 2006)

Well da girls pretty damn fine.

I dont blame the mailman, what guy wouldnt want to slap da fine ass?


----------



## Shogun (Feb 25, 2006)

upon seeing her i must say she wasn't worth it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2006)

> colombia isnt in america...


 Thanks I was going to say.....

Thats just how I greet strangers.....that are hot.....


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Feb 25, 2006)

if it's a year per person you kill 

so touching some1's ass is like killing 4 people, is this george bush logic?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2006)

In my opinion it is a little harsh, still he wont do it again.

At the same time, would he be in prison if he looked good?

If it was a so called pretty guy, she would give him the keys to her house.


----------



## Railith (Feb 25, 2006)

That ass he grabed had better been the most perfect of all asses or else I'll be disapointed.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 25, 2006)

Someone I know went to prison for nine months in the UK just for drunkenly touching some girl's bum. I don't expect the judge to high five the defendant, but it's an absurd punishment (especially considering the sentencing, or lack there of, for some other crimes).


----------



## batanga (Feb 25, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> colombia isnt in america...


Last time I checked, South America actually is part of america


----------



## Sublime (Feb 25, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> In my opinion it is a little harsh, still he wont do it again.
> 
> At the same time, would he be in prison if he looked good?
> 
> If it was a so called pretty guy, she would give him the keys to her house.



Yeah I would think she would, if you're rich and/or pretty you can get away with nearly everything.


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 25, 2006)

batanga said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, South America actually is part of america


Your statement is still wrong.  This wouldn't happen "only in America", however you define "America".


----------



## TGC (Feb 25, 2006)

4 years? bet he'll yhink twice next time


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 25, 2006)

After seeing her pic in the article... she was definitely NOT worth going to prison for 4 years.


----------



## Ephemeral (Feb 25, 2006)

They should do this at my highschool. Hardcore ass grabbing going on there >=)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2006)

I wonder how that woman would feel if he were to get killed in prison?

The only reason im vex about the situation is i am about 100% sure, if i guy as hansom as me did that, she would give a shit, she would probably get happy that she was was ''noticed''

If she would report a hansom guy, then all is fair, but she most likely wouldnt.

This video explains my thoughts well.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 25, 2006)

Where is the mankind going to? what a unfair! prison for touching a but?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 25, 2006)

Too bad the chick was ugly... Guy must have been desperate...


----------



## Sublime (Feb 25, 2006)

That man should pray he doesn't get his own assed touched without his permission by his jailmates.


----------



## yummysasuke (Feb 25, 2006)

4 years is just too much for touching some chick's ass. They might as well kill him by firing squad....But then again, you never touch a girl's booty unless she wants you too.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> The only reason im vex about the situation is i am about 100% sure, if i guy as hansom as me did that, she would give a shit, she would probably get happy that she was was ''noticed''
> 
> If she would report a hansom guy, then all is fair, but she most likely wouldnt.
> [/url]



Yeah, because every girl fantasizes about being sexually assaulted while walking down the street. Bonus points if the guy is a total hottie.   Not every girl has low self-esteem or feels she can only be validated by attracting men.

I don't understand why you assume that any select woman would be comfortable with an attractive man assaulting her, as if women are so shallow as to toss away her dignity for the cheap thrills of a potential rapist. You think this guy is being targeted because he's ugly?


----------



## Mibu Clan (Feb 26, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> Yeah, because every girl fantasizes about being sexually assaulted while walking down the street. Bonus points if the guy is a total hottie.   Not every girl has low self-esteem or feels she can only be validated by attracting men.
> 
> I don't understand why you assume that any select woman would be comfortable with an attractive man assaulting her, as if women are so shallow as to toss away her dignity for the cheap thrills of a potential rapist. You think this guy is being targeted because he's ugly?


Actually I agree with him... Especially with what happened to me the other night and having lived most of my life in USA...


----------



## slimscane (Feb 26, 2006)

Next time a girl touches my butt I am going to press charges, and if she doesn't get 4 years in prison I am going to be pretty angry. There is a double standard here. It is rediculous. I woman would _never_ get four years for touching a mans butt, well, not never. Saying that the physical atractivness of the parties involved doesn't matter is just being naive. If an unatractive person sexually harrases another person, it is far more likely for legality to come into play, male or female.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> Actually I agree with him... Especially with what happened to me the other night and having lived most of my life in USA...




Well, I said _not every_ woman has low self-esteem or needs to validation of an attractive male. It's foolish to say that women are less tolerant of an ugly guy sexually assaulting them because... 

A. A guy touching your ass without solication is creepy and wrong, period. 

B. The guy shouldn't have touched your ass to begin with. If he's ugly then he should have been extra careful. The blame falls on him.




> If an unatractive person sexually harrases another person, it is far more likely for legality to come into play, male or female.



I'm looking for statistics concerning the physical attractiveness of those convicted of sexual assault and I'm coming up with nothing.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 26, 2006)

yes, because I am sure that people just love wasting their time and resources to make statistics that are common sense.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

slimscane said:
			
		

> yes, because I am sure that people just love wasting their time and resources to make statistics that are common sense.




Not as much as  people enjoy throwing out what is essentially bullshit with nothing to back it up. It obviously isn't as sensical a concept as you believe it is. If what you're saying has zero ground to stand on then I'm tempted to not believe its true.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow, well, if you really want to be _that_ immature about this, then... 

I am looking for factual evidence to back up the things that you have said





> A. A guy touching your ass without solication is creepy and wrong, period.
> 
> B. The guy shouldn't have touched your ass to begin with. If he's ugly then he should have been extra careful. The blame falls on him.


you have absolutly nothing to back this up!1! ZoMg, lazer beams!!one! No ground for that!





> Yeah, because every girl fantasizes about being sexually assaulted while walking down the street. Bonus points if the guy is a total hottie.  Not every girl has low self-esteem or feels she can only be validated by attracting men.
> 
> I don't understand why you assume that any select woman would be comfortable with an attractive man assaulting her, as if women are so shallow as to toss away her dignity for the cheap thrills of a potential rapist. You think this guy is being targeted because he's ugly?


roflcopters! This is fraught with sarcasm, but i could find much hard concrete evidence to back up the argument that all women _don't_ "fantasizes about being sexually assaulted while walking down the street," and _don't_ have "low self-esteem or [feel they] can only be validated by attracting men," so I am tempted just to belive that it really is like that!lolz!

See, I can act like a 13 year old too

At any rate, this only goes to show how messed up Columbia's legal system is. I am going to bed:sleepy

Also, I am suprised that no one has used  yet


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

You suck at the whole "feigning hyperactive 13-year-old" thing, by the way, and if someone bringing a counterpoint elicits such a overtly childish response then that is a really sad thing. 




			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> I am looking for factual evidence to back up the things that you have saidyou have absolutly nothing to back this up!1! ZoMg, lazer beams!!one! No ground for that!roflcopters!



What? Nothing you quoted was presented as fact. Try again. 




> This is fraught with sarcasm, but i could find much hard concrete evidence to back up the argument that all women _don't_ "fantasizes about being sexually assaulted while walking down the street," and _don't_ have "low self-esteem or [feel they] can only be validated by attracting men," so I am tempted just to belive that it really is like that!lolz!



I'm a woman who doesn't like being groped by men I don't know. Try again. 



> See, I can act like a 13 year old too



...Says the guy who counters opposition like _ this_. Right.


----------



## Sakashi (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to america, land of opportunities!


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Feb 26, 2006)

Ok, if a dirty old man were to grab my ass, I would totally say give the old perv 4 years... but if it was like... I dunno, Brad pitt who grabbed my ass, I would so turn around and say lets fuck...  ^_^


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2006)

> Yeah, because every girl fantasizes about being sexually assaulted while walking down the street. Bonus points if the guy is a total hottie.  Not every girl has low self-esteem or feels she can only be validated by attracting men.
> 
> I don't understand why you assume that any select woman would be comfortable with an attractive man assaulting her, as if women are so shallow as to toss away her dignity for the cheap thrills of a potential rapist. You think this guy is being targeted because he's ugly?
> Kitty is offline Add to Kitty's Reputation Report Bad Post   	Reply With Quote



You didnt read the last section to my post, if she would do the same thng to a pretty boy, then all is fair, she most likely wouldnt.

So yeh in a sense i think he was targeted for being ugly, if the guy was a pretty boy i would roll on the ground laughing.

Most of the time, i see it in school if you look good you can do what the fuck you want, if you are ugly and you even bounce into them, they want their boyfreind to deal with you.

Now me, i have the priveledge of looking good, but i rarely do that shit to females, as i have enough respect for my self and them not to do that.


----------



## C?k (Feb 26, 2006)

Dysphoria_Chi said:
			
		

> Ok, if a dirty old man were to grab my ass, I would totally say give the old perv 4 years... but if it was like... I dunno, Brad pitt who grabbed my ass, I would so turn around and say lets fuck... ^_^


 
heh heh i hear that! 

but on the level 4 years seems waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to excessive for a grab on a womans ass! lol


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 26, 2006)

OMG....if i would face prison for all the things i have done in my life to a woman.......................... O________o

Now without her permission........................................................................................................................................................................... O_____________________o;;;


ps: I hope they fry me.


----------



## vanh (Feb 26, 2006)

Dysphoria_Chi said:
			
		

> Ok, if a dirty old man were to grab my ass, I would totally say give the old perv 4 years... but if it was like... I dunno, Brad pitt who grabbed my ass, I would so turn around and say lets fuck... ^_^


 
LOL. but isn't 4 years too many for a touch on a woman's ass.


----------



## C?k (Feb 26, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> LOL. but isn't 4 years too many for a touch on a woman's ass.


 
yeh id say a few months working in a gay bar is more than enough for him


----------



## vanh (Feb 26, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> yeh id say a few months working in a gay bar is more than enough for him


 
absolutely a good idea Tj.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 26, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> colombia isnt in america...


I wasn't first but I will still say it, for greater effect:
YES IT IS.

Here is a pic of America: 
Here is a pic of the United States of America: 
Colombia is in America, but not in the US.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Feb 26, 2006)

Mibu Clan said:
			
		

> ZomG its the crap peoples!!


I knew I should have learned korean.


----------



## Second-Hand Love (Feb 26, 2006)

...that is crazy.....  !!  That kind of stuff happens everytime! I mean, was that woman like, a daughter of the president or something?!?!?!


----------



## slimscane (Feb 26, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> ...Says the guy who counters opposition like _ this_. Right.


I only did the exact same thing that you did. Look Kitty, I am not going to argue with you, and I am sorry that we don't live in fantasy world where everyone is blind and/or no one is shallow, because then everything you have said would be absolutly true.


----------



## Toby (Feb 26, 2006)

The woman overreacted about the situation, that I would say is a fair conclusion. Four years for touching that woman's arse is just plain wrong, perhaps he could be charged for sexual misconduct or such, but this is not a sexual offense that can be punished with imprisonment. And now people in Columbia will all want to slap the arse, if not cut it off, when she is such a man-hater.

I hope she dies as a virgin for her logical fallacy.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

Toby_Christ said:
			
		

> The woman overreacted about the situation, that I would say is a fair conclusion. Four years for touching that woman's arse is just plain wrong, perhaps he could be charged for sexual misconduct or such, but this is not a sexual offense that can be punished with imprisonment. And now people in Columbia will all want to slap the arse, if not cut it off, when she is such a man-hater.
> 
> I hope she dies as a virgin for her logical fallacy.




What? The woman overeacted by pressing charges against the man who sexually assaulted her? I think the sentence was way too harsh for the crime but she absolutely did right by reporting the offense. The sentence falls on the judge, unless I've got something wrong. 

"Man-Hater"? Thats bullshit. Men don't have free reign over everyone, women control their own bodies. Pressing charges was not an act of hate but dignity.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> What? The woman overeacted by pressing charges against the man who sexually assaulted her? I think the sentence was way to harsh for the crime but she absolutely did the right by this reporting the offense. The sentence falls on the judge, unless I've got something wrong.
> 
> "Man-Hater"? Thats bullshit. Men don't have free reign over everyone, women control their own bodies. Pressing charges was not an act of hate but dignity.




You see what i dont like about the whole situation.

I see plenty of females behaving in that way, but men dont get as pissed of about it.


4 years is a harsh sentense, and if he ends up dieing in prison, if she had a conciense she would feel like shit.

Granted it is somewhat funny, he wont do it again, four years.

If she could look me in the eyes with a straight face and say she would have done the samething to a pretty boy, i wouldnt be so vex, but im 90% sure she would have been happy if it was some she would attracted to.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> 4 years is a harsh sentense, and if he ends up dieing in prison, if she had a conciense she would feel like shit.



Why should she feel like shit for reporting sexual assault? If he ends up dieing in prison then its the judges fault for the harsh sentence. In the end, he shouldn't go around molesting strangers for cheap thrills. 




> If she could look me in the eyes with a straight face and say she would have done the samething to a pretty boy, i wouldnt be so vex, but im 90% sure she would have been happy if it was some she would attracted to.




Considering you know absolutely nothing about the woman in question, why are you making such a broad assumption about her character? I'm puzzled as to why you assume any random woman would be fine with a conventionally attractive male sexually assaulting her, since this has not been my experience. Most women would probably be turned off if a stranger grabbed their ass.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2006)

> Why should she feel like shit for reporting sexual assault? If he ends up dieing in prison then its the judges fault for the harsh sentence. In the end, he shouldn't go around molesting strangers for cheap thrills.



She could have spoke, she chose to let it go on, personally i would have then spoke on the persons behalf, his life is practiaclally ruined over a mistake, the impression i get from her is she has done something great.

If the guy ends up dead in prison, she would feel guilty, because he was sent to prison over a silly reason from her complaint.

I would feel guilty if i got someone in trouble for slapping my ass, because they were in prison they got killed, i would feel partially responsible.



> Considering you know absolutely nothing about the woman in question, why are you making such a broad assumption about her character? I'm puzzled as to why you assume any random woman would be fine with a conventionally attractive male sexually assaulting her, since this has not been my experience. Most women would probably be turned off if a stranger grabbed their ass.





			
				ME said:
			
		

> If she could look me in the eyes with a straight face and say she would have done the samething to a pretty boy, i wouldnt be so vex, but im 90% sure she would have been happy if it was some she would attracted to.



Majority of females would not care, i know from speaking and seeing them.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> She could have spoke, she chose to let it go on, personally i would have then spoke on the persons behalf, his life is practiaclally ruined over a mistake, the impression i get from her is she has done something great.



Okay, he didn't accidently sexually assault her. His hand didn't skip on her ass and reflexively tighten upon it. He intentionally degraded her for a cheap thrill, the perv. I still believe the punishment doesn't fit the crime but to place the blame on the woman for simply reporting the abuse is misguided. 




> If the guy ends up dead in prison, she would feel guilty, because he was sent to prison over a silly reason from her complaint.



She has no reason to feel guilty, the guy made his own bed. Say the guy had turned out to be a rapist? I bet she would have felt a lot more guilty if he went on to sexually assault ( or rape) other women. Sure, it is an extreme example, but so is your "if he gets killed" scenario. 





> Majority of females would not care, i know from speaking and seeing them.



I know this to be wrong from being female and experiencing such things on a regular basis. For one thing, a strange guy grabbing your ass and running away would not be not be considered "attractive" at all, but a creep. People can see beyond physical appearence and most can tell if a guy is a creep or not. 

Can you give me a situation where a guy grabbing a woman's ass and then running away would be acceptable by a woman if he is hawt? I mean, something that you've seen?

Note that this guy didn't flirtatiously massage her ass and then say "wassup babe". He grabbed her ass and then ran off trying to get away with it. There is a difference there too.


----------



## Tsunade's Apprentice (Feb 26, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Well da girls pretty damn fine.
> 
> I dont blame the mailman, what guy wouldnt want to slap da fine ass?



Careful! she might have you put away too! lol


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2006)

> She has no reason to feel guilty, the guy made his own bed. Say the guy had turned out to be a rapist? I bet she would have felt a lot more guilty if he went on to sexually assault ( or rape) other women. Sure, it is an extreme example, but so is your "if he gets killed" scenario.



If you wouldnt feel guilty if he died in prison, you have no human decency, the same way if someone mugged my house got put in prison and was murdered i would feel somewhat guilty.



> Okay, he didn't accidently sexually assault her. His hand didn't skip on her ass and reflexively tighten upon it. He intentionally degraded her for a cheap thrill, the perv. I still believe the punishment doesn't fit the crime but to place the blame on the woman for simply reporting the abuse is misguided.



It is called a mistake, it wasnt an acceident, and mistake, and i beleive he should have been given a warning, it was a dumb thing to do, but i dont see it right to ruin his life over it.



> I know this to be wrong from being female and experiencing such things on a regular basis. For one thing, a strange guy grabbing your ass and running away would not be not be considered "attractive" at all, but a creep. People can see beyond physical appearence and most can tell if a guy is a creep or not.



You are one female out of how many? Exactly, the majority if they saw an attractive guy, and he slapped their ass, some would be happy that they were noticed.



> Can you give me a situation where a guy grabbing a woman's ass and then running away would be acceptable by a woman if he is hawt? I mean, something that you've seen?



Yup in town about 3 weeks ago, some ramdom guy slapped this girls ass and she started laughing with her freinds, there gave you one.






> Note that this guy didn't flirtatiously massage her ass and then say "wassup babe". He grabbed her ass and then ran off trying to get away with it. There is a difference there too.



The first would be worse, it required more thought, what he did to me was a loss of mind moment, he let ego had control over the super ego, super ego wasnt there to say no.

That why i beleive he should be given a warning, fine and community service, not 4 years in prison.

People seriously fuck someone over, with beats that cause serious harm and get less than that.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If you wouldnt feel guilty if he died in prison, you have no human decency, the same way if someone mugged my house got put in prison and was murdered i would feel somewhat guilty.



  Way to take a massive fucking leap. The guy hasn't died, has he? Thus, no guilt. 




> It is called a mistake, it wasnt an acceident, and mistake, and i beleive he should have been given a warning, it was a dumb thing to do, but i dont see it right to ruin his life over it.



Why was it a mistake? He did it with full intention. 




> You are one female out of how many? Exactly, the majority if they saw an attractive guy, and he slapped their ass, some would be happy that they were noticed.



You do realize that your yanking this from your ass if you have absolutely no factual basis to stand upon. The majority of my experiences lead me to believe that the average woman wouldn't be thrilled to be sexually assaulted, your experiences branch off into another direction. Neither of us can disprove the other.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2006)

kitty said:
			
		

> Why was it a mistake? He did it with full intention.


An error or fault resulting from defective judgment, deficient knowledge, or carelessness.

It was a mistake from his lack of judgement.



			
				kitty said:
			
		

> Way to take a massive fucking leap. The guy hasn't died, has he? Thus, no guilt.



I was speaking hypothetically, that is what i would think when im pressing charges, that doing that would ruin his life, and could cost his life, the question that i would ask my self is, what he did to me worthy of that risk? I dont think it was personally.



> You do realize that your yanking this from your ass if you have absolutely no factual basis to stand upon. The majority of my experiences lead me to believe that the average woman wouldn't be thrilled to be sexually assaulted, your experiences branch off into another direction. Neither of us can disprove the other.



Ok miss factual evidence, where is you evidence to say females wouldnt think that way.

I know from speaking to girls/women, i know from what ive seen, im not going to waste my time doing a survey to please you, certain things you pick up through communication.

Sameway you find most girls prefer a bad boy, you pick it up through life.


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> An error or fault resulting from defective judgment, deficient knowledge, or carelessness.
> 
> It was a mistake from his lack of judgement.



Okay, and most crimes can be classified as such. Doesn't draw away from thefact that the crime was commited and proper punishment should be followed. I have absolutely no sympathy for the guy who sexually assaulted the woman, he shouln't have done what he did. Sure, the punishment may have been harsh, but the blame does not fall upon the woman. 





> I was speaking hypothetically, that is what i would think when im pressing charges, that doing that would ruin his life, and could cost his life, the question that i would ask my self is, what he did to me worthy of that risk? I dont think it was personally.



Okay, could you..._not _speak hypothetically? We could go on forever with hypothetical scenarios so let us stick to what actually occured. I don't believe the woman should feel guilty about reporting the crime commited against her, which is actually what happened. 





> Ok miss factual evidence, where is you evidence to say females wouldnt think that way.



I have no factual evidence, which I stated in my last post. In fact, I didn't make the initial statement, you did. 



> I know from speaking to girls/women, i know from what ive seen, im not going to waste my time doing a survey to please you, certain things you pick up through communication.



Life experiences differ amongst people. My experiences with speaking with other girls and women and witnessing such things occur very frequently at parties and at school lead me to believe that most would be turned off at being sexually abused.


----------



## niko (Feb 26, 2006)

What was the age difference between the two of them? If the girl he harassed was a minor, he would get it bad.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2006)

> Okay, and most crimes can be classified as such. Doesn't draw away from thefact that the crime was commited and proper punishment should be followed. I have absolutely no sympathy for the guy who sexually assaulted the woman, he shouln't have done what he did. Sure, the punishment may have been harsh, but the blame does not fall upon the woman.



That was a spur of the moment situation, he didnt sit down and think of ways to slap her ass, when people mug someone, they think about mugging someone and go to the victim, same for other crimes.



> Okay, could you...not speak hypothetically? We could go on forever with hypothetical scenarios so let us stick to what actually occured. I don't believe the woman should feel guilty about reporting the crime commited against her, which is actually what happened.



Okay, we will stick to what happened, the guy life is wasted down to a mistake, that could have been stopped by a punishment less harsh. If you dont beleive she shouldnt feel slightly guilty you dont have human decensy, it is a natural instinct to me to feel sorry for someone when they have wasted their life over a mistake, it would be worse if you had a direct effect in their punishment.



> I have no factual evidence, which I stated in my last post. In fact, I didn't make the initial statement, you did.



Why asks for facts when you have none, you made a statement that females wouldnt care what he looked like which had no fact behind it, i made a statement saying the looks would make a diffrence, you ask for facts?



> Life experiences differ amongst people. My experiences with speaking with other girls and women and witnessing such things occur very frequently at parties and at school lead me to believe that most would be turned off at being sexually abused.



That is your life, my life expirience, and possibly others state that what they guy looked like is a variable in her decission.


----------



## niko (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, something like this such as grabbing a girls ass is rude and not tolerated to most, although it happens quiet often, it was a one second decision wether to grab her ass or not, he did, resulting in him making a mistake he will regret for a long time, although the judge sentencing him for 4 years was abit harsh.


----------



## C?k (Feb 26, 2006)

Tsunade's Apprentice said:
			
		

> Careful! she might have you put away too! lol


 
ROFL!...better watch out fellas d:


----------



## kunshu (Feb 26, 2006)

i think he deserved it.

serves him right for sexually harrsing soembody.

(even thoughi'm male....)


----------



## Toby (Feb 26, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> What? The woman overeacted by pressing charges against the man who sexually assaulted her? I think the sentence was way to harsh for the crime but she absolutely did the right by this reporting the offense. The sentence falls on the judge, unless I've got something wrong.
> 
> "Man-Hater"? Thats bullshit. Men don't have free reign over everyone, women control their own bodies. Pressing charges was not an act of hate but dignity.



Haha, can I just ask you one question? Are you a feminist? If you say yes then I must be allowed to wail in my "unmanliness".

First of all, I dont care whether you are man or woman. You know why? Because people of all sexual orientations have an interest in clasping arses, or perhaps you avoid that thought because you simply present a biased perspective? 

Second, this man did not intend to sexually discriminate the woman. If you are thinking that, or if that is your opinion you must reason your argument. I personally dont clasp a woman or a man's arse, at least without them telling me to. But I know that it turns some people on, and therefore it is only expected of a person who is appealed to such activities to carry them out because it is in their nature. Deal with it.

Now, if you are correct in the view of a man dealing out punishment to women who are beneath him, then I will in fact come over to your house and you can slap me, calling it even? But please, for the sake of staying in a discussion, reason your arguments.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 26, 2006)

Toby_Christ said:
			
		

> Haha, can I just ask you one question? Are you a feminist? If you say yes then I must be allowed to wail in my "unmanliness".
> 
> First of all, I dont care whether you are man or woman. You know why? Because people of all sexual orientations have an interest in clasping arses, or perhaps you avoid that thought because you simply present a biased perspective?
> 
> ...





are you justifying that man's action...........?


----------



## Kitty (Feb 26, 2006)

Toby_Christ said:
			
		

> Haha, can I just ask you one question? Are you a feminist? If you say yes then I must be allowed to wail in my "unmanliness".


Yes, I'm a feminist. Your point? And please don't accuse me of failing to reason my arguments when you dub this woman a "man-hater", all the while offering absolutely nothing to rationalize the statement. 



> First of all, I dont care whether you are man or woman. You know why? Because people of all sexual orientations have an interest in clasping arses, or perhaps you avoid that thought because you simply present a biased perspective?



I'm sure most people with an active sex drive have an interest in fondling desirable people. Most, however, don't have a general interest in sexually assaulting strangers as they walk down the street and degrading them in public. 




> Second, this man did not intend to sexually discriminate the woman. If you are thinking that, or if that is your opinion you must reason your argument.



Fuck his intentions, only his actions are relevant - his actions included sexually assaulting a woman and then cowardly trying to scuffle off from the scene. I don't know what his intentions were, though grabbing a chick's ass for kicks screams sexual degradation. 



> But I know that it turns some people on, and therefore it is only expected of a person who is appealed to such activities to carry them out because it is in their nature. Deal with it.



So basically, you're stating that people should "deal" with the sexual perversions of another, even when what "appeals" to said pervert sexually abuses and demeans another? Bullshit, I refuse to deal. One could easily flip this around and say that anyone willing to engage in actions that violate another should simply "deal" with whatever punishment imposed upon them.

The fact that you are attempting to rationalize this man's actions is disgusting, because that's what your doing - justifying his criminal behavior by suggesting that his sexual impulses trumps the right of a woman to_ not_ be objectified as she walks down the street. 




> Now, if you are correct in the view of a man dealing out punishment to women who are beneath him, then I will in fact come over to your house and you can slap me, calling it even? But please, for the sake of staying in a discussion, reason your arguments.




Um, what?


----------



## Dionysus (Feb 26, 2006)

A fine would have sufficed.


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Feb 26, 2006)

Who else senses that sexual tension between gunner and kitty?  

haha... it's turning me on, they're gonna get it onnnnn~~     


I can't imagine me in that situation, wow, I have groped soooo many girls. Esp. my coworkers. teeheee  
That's scary, four years. F O U R  years? A hundred and twenty-one months? One thousand four hundred and sixty days? 35040 Hours? 2102457 Minutes? Wow. To think a Naruto episode is only 20 minutes. He'll need 10,5122.88 episodes to get him through.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds like some big nosed Kikes were judging the guy.


----------



## illusion (Feb 26, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> Not as much as  people enjoy throwing out what is essentially bullshit with nothing to back it up. It obviously isn't as sensical a concept as you believe it is. If what you're saying has zero ground to stand on then I'm tempted to not believe its true.



Good post. *taps Kitty on the ass*


----------



## Personal Jesus (Feb 26, 2006)

4 years? Damn. Soon they'll be hauling guys off to jail just for lookin' at a chick the wrong way.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder how many years I would get in Columbia for Surprise Butt Secksing a woman's ass without her permission...


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Feb 27, 2006)

she was probably safer not pressing charges, now he's going to be planning some hardcore rape+murder after 4 years in prison.

4 years for grabbing ass? the fuck? a fine maybe.. and a few days, a criminal record for something like that is bad enough.. 4 years is bullshit


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Feb 27, 2006)

Hiring agent for a bigtime company: "So, as per your resume you seem to handle yourself very well with customers. You have years of customer service. Just one last mention, do you Mr. Asstoucher have any felonies or misdemenors that you feel would reflect on your customer service skills?"

Mr. Asstoucher: - blink - blink - blink - "well. . .there was this one time. . .I was riding my bicycle while delivering mail in Columbia. Let me tell you, they got some crazy bitches in Columbia. . ."


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

monkeyfrom_uranus said:
			
		

> Who else senses that sexual tension between gunner and kitty?
> 
> haha... it's turning me on, they're gonna get it onnnnn~~
> 
> ...




Nah, i just dont like kitty as a member,  


Anyway, my thought will stay the same, i would feel like shit knowing i recked someone life, she could have easily slapped him, requested for a lesser punishment, but she was out for blood.

Id love to see that she dies a virgin.


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 27, 2006)

4 years?? Thats harsh...

When I was 14 I was shopping with my mom on a street market and some tattoed guy came behind me and gradded my ass. I got kinda shocked and scared so I screamed. Luckily there were 2 policeman walking by and they immediately hadcuffed that pervert. That guy had been previously to jail, so they gave him 3 month for grabbing an underaged person. I guess 3 month is fair.


----------



## Deleted member 15401 (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah 3 months is fair.. but 4 years? thats 48 months.. i dont get how something like grabbing an ass out of sheer stupidity can relate to robbing a bank (which is what 5 years or something, if no guns are fired?)


----------



## Shishou (Feb 27, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> 4 years?? Thats harsh...
> 
> When I was 14 I was shopping with my mom on a street market and some tattoed guy came behind me and gradded my ass. I got kinda shocked and scared so I screamed. Luckily there were 2 policeman walking by and they immediately hadcuffed that pervert. That guy had been previously to jail, so they gave him 3 month for grabbing an underaged person. I guess 3 month is fair.




Well, 3 months of imprisonment for simply squeezing what you sit on.  Thats plenty of time.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 27, 2006)

squeezing a lady's ass without permission = 4 years of prison.?

that is totally insane. I-N-S-A-N-E. i tell you... //


----------



## tri-sapphire (Feb 27, 2006)

hjkou said:
			
		

> she was probably safer not pressing charges, now he's going to be planning some hardcore rape+murder after 4 years in prison.
> 
> 4 years for grabbing ass? the fuck? a fine maybe.. and a few days, a criminal record for something like that is bad enough.. 4 years is bullshit



_I_ feel like murdering that harlot.  Seriously, she couldn't possibly be an innocent victim if she wanted to go for the max, and wanted to make an example.  You don't just throw away 4 years of a person's life for something so stupid and pathetic.

*sigh*

And I thought America's justice system was screwed...wait, I remember a rapist who was molesting a 10 year old girl for a number of years, getting off with only two months...I take that back, American justice is still worse .


----------



## Toby (Feb 27, 2006)

Kitty said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm a feminist. Your point? And please don't accuse me of failing to reason my arguments when you dub this woman a "man-hater", all the while offering absolutely nothing to rationalize the statement.



Did I somehow state that she was a man-hater in any other context than the case of sentencing the perpetrator for four years in prison? The punishment is overkill, seeing as shoplifters get away with milder punishments; it makes no sense for a sexual harassment-case to be treated as a sexual assault. Because it was not a sexual assault, it may be sexually discriminating; but he was not trying to rape or force her. It was a comment, perhaps immoral, but the punishment is even worse than the crime.



			
				Kitty said:
			
		

> I'm sure most people with an active sex drive have an interest in fondling desirable people. Most, however, don't have a general interest in sexually assaulting strangers as they walk down the street and degrading them in public.



You seriously think so? You actually think that the man was consciously walking down the street degrading women in public? 
What do you honestly think grasping arse actually indicates? Its sexual interest, not degrading. Although from your perspective as a feminist it may be wrong, a guy who is not a feminist will of course not see that point of view. Who the hell do you think you are to say that I am not rational when you are in fact supporting a four year-imprisonment of a sexual harassment-criminal?

I'd say this punishment is censorship and a step into banning human emotions.




			
				Kitty said:
			
		

> Fuck his intentions, only his actions are relevant - his actions included sexually assaulting a woman and then cowardly trying to scuffle off from the scene. I don't know what his intentions were, though grabbing a chick's ass for kicks screams sexual degradation.



Well I would say that you should stop being biased right here and right now, intention is a major point to be assessed in a trial. Perhaps you are not aware of this, but when assessing a case in court motive and intention are major elements, and definitely in a case of sexual harassment.



			
				Kitty said:
			
		

> So basically, you're stating that people should "deal" with the sexual perversions of another, even when what "appeals" to said pervert sexually abuses and demeans another? Bullshit, I refuse to deal. One could easily flip this around and say that anyone willing to engage in actions that violate another should simply "deal" with whatever punishment imposed upon them.



No, I did not say you should accept it. But it is in their nature, therefore that is a vital clue to understanding and countering this sort of offense. If you truly wish to keep up your biased form of view then the sexual harassment which took place is equal in its right to be biased and no parts should/could win this debate. If you actually wish to solve the issue then make a compromise, because you are trying to deny the man's nature and that is rather inhumane.



			
				Kitty said:
			
		

> The fact that you are attempting to rationalize this man's actions is disgusting, because that's what your doing - justifying his criminal behavior by suggesting that his sexual impulses trumps the right of a woman to_ not_ be objectified as she walks down the street.



Let me tell you a story of things I hate, their names are bias and ignorance. 
Guess which roles you are taking upon yourself now, well I would say both. First of all, you ignore the role of the man's intentions; he may have wished to simply express how sexy or beautiful the woman was, not offend her.
Second, you are ignorant in the sense that you assume I have rationalised the man's actionns, I have reasoned them, not rationalised them. And here is a note for you, when you introduce a statement with the word fact then you should be aware of what that means. I have not stated it a fact that his actions were rational and protected his right to do so, I can see the natural cause which drove him into clasping her arse, but I am not saying it is correct or so. 

My problem with this case is the harsh and inhumane punishment of four years in prison. And if feminism wishes to be respected for human equality amongst sexes then perhaps you should think about the unfair punishment that has been handed on to the man.



			
				Kitty said:
			
		

> Um, what?



It was a joke, if you dont like it or dont understand it then just skip it.
But honestly, you assume you know too much on this issue. Try being understanding to both points of view in this case and you will see he deserved a fine or such, but not four fucking years in prison.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

i have been groped once by a girl at school.......

my reaction?

i punched her in the face(no seriously i did).

i punched out 2 of her teeths and i don't think she'll bothere me again by touching my ass.

(i got expelled for 2 days too cool off i got away with it pretty good i jsut said it was a natural reaction if someone pinches in my butt...)


the girll wasn't ugly she was pretty good looking butt why did i punch her?
its MY ass.

MINE not HERS.

MINE.

i POOP with it(people have anal with it)i SIT with it.

ITS MY FREAKING ASS.


saying that if someone likes to touch certain areas of you're body IT SHOULD BE OKAY IS RIDICOULUS.


if some homosexual you never met would but his hands in you're pants and starts rubbing you're crotch.

what would you do?


say its "okay" because he can't cotnrol himself?


----------



## Toby (Feb 27, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> i have been groped once by a girl at school.......
> 
> my reaction?
> 
> ...



You have the right to defending your arse, but punching her was perhaps a bit overboard? Why did you not simply state how you would prefer she did not pinch it, after all punching is just as physical as pinching arse, if not worse. After all, your action was an agressive whilst she was simply implying interest.

What I react to in your post is how you state the ridiculousness of accepting someone grasping arse. Compared to your violent response, I would not say that you are better in any case, so dont look for any sympathy.

Regarding your theory on homosexuals I think that is an actual example of sexual harassment, because you state homosexuality is a negative situation, not providing the peripheral perspective of the actual situation. I am heterosexual, but regardless of what sexual orientation; whoever pinches my arse will have to answer to me why they did so. I wont knock their teeth out nor put them in jail for four years because I am a reasonable person who is actually interested in respecting all sexes equally. 

But when I see all this repetitive use of ultimatums and ultraistic stances I cant help but say how wrong I think you are. Because you guys are closeminded and biased you will never grasp the intentions nor the insentives for grasping anyone's arse. Try understanding the whole situation before making a conclusion, unless of course you persist in your use of logical fallacy.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

Toby_Christ said:
			
		

> You have the right to defending your arse, but punching her was perhaps a bit overboard? Why did you not simply state how you would prefer she did not pinch it, after all punching is just as physical as pinching arse, if not worse. After all, your action was an agressive whilst she was simply implying interest.



ask her why?

i'm sorry but according to my religon its WRONG to touch a female's hand before marriage because sexual tension could rise groping my butt is a HUGE
offense to me.


> What I react to in your post is how you state the ridiculousness of accepting someone grasping arse. Compared to your violent response, I would not say that you are better in any case, so dont look for any sympathy.




i'm  not looking for any sympathy i jsut said that too show you what most people would have doen if you touched their private parts



> Regarding your theory on homosexuals I think that is an actual example of sexual harassment, because you state homosexuality is a negative situation, not providing the peripheral perspective of the actual situation. I am heterosexual, but regardless of what sexual orientation; whoever pinches my arse will have to answer to me why they did so. I wont knock their teeth out nor put them in jail for four years because I am a reasonable person who is actually interested in respecting all sexes equally.
> 
> But when I see all this repetitive use of ultimatums and ultraistic stances I cant help but say how wrong I think you are. Because you guys are closeminded and biased you will never grasp the intentions nor the insentives for grasping anyone's arse. Try understanding the whole situation before making a conclusion, unless of course you persist in your use of logical fallacy.





sorry but seriously NOTHING absolutly NOTHING n my postpointed at me thinking homosexuals are worng.

i just said taht if you're straight and someonew would come rub you're crotch.

what would you do?





perhaps YOU  don't mind being touched at you're private parts but i'm pretty sure MOST people are offend  by this.


for that reason i salute this girl that instead of slapping him she pressed charges to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

colombia is weird.  the greatest child assasin(they know about 56, but they are sure there are more)  of history got 40 years of prision (since it's the highest one, and there's no death penalty or all that) and he can go out just 12 years later if he behaves well... and they give a guy who touch a girl butt 4 years?  

what's wrong with that people??


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> i have been groped once by a girl at school.......
> 
> my reaction?
> 
> ...




It should be the other way around, you touch her ass, she punches you out.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok. This is how the situation should have been for me.

Man slaps her ass, she beats him up of hits him, i dont see why an issue like this had to go far, personally i would have given a fine and a warning.

Now if a female slapped my ass, i would slap her, or let it go.

If a male slapped my ass, i would punch him because he could take more pain, that simple.

It isnt an acceptable thing to do, but at the same time it doesnt merrit having your life destroyed.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Ok. This is how the situation should have been for me.
> 
> Man slaps her ass, she beats him up of hits him, i dont see why an issue like this had to go far, personally i would have given a fine and a warning.
> 
> ...




actually.

female can resist more pain then men so i don't know WTF you're talking about.


men>female in strenght


female>male in endurance


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> actually.
> 
> female can resist more pain then men so i don't know WTF you're talking about.
> 
> ...




It isnt about the pain or endurance, it is what the body will accept, they have more tollerance for pain yes, but if i punched a girl in the jaw it is more likely to break than if i hit a male.

Male have stronger body, so the amount of damage they can take is higher, i wouldnt want to cause serious harm to someone over an issue like that.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> It isnt about the pain or endurance, it is what the body will accept, they have more tollerance for pain yes, but if i punched a girl in the jaw it is more likely to break than if i hit a male.
> 
> Male have stronger body, so the amount of damage they can take is higher, i wouldnt want to cause serious harm to someone over an issue like that.




yeah....

you think you're cabable of breaking someone's jaw with a light punch?


i didn't put all my force when i hit her i just gave her a quik jab and she broke 2 of her teeth.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> yeah....
> 
> you think you're cabable of breaking someone's jaw with a light punch?
> 
> ...




You have issues dude, when did this become a conversation about our strength diffrence, the barrel that make most noise is empty.

Im doing a comparison, a girl would receive more damage from an attack than a man would.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 27, 2006)

Kunshu, you should feel ashamed to have punched a girl for such a trivial thing. That's not manly at all.
Women are delicate beings, even vulgar ones, and ruining their beauty is unforgiveable. You benefitted from quite a lenient punishment. How fortunate for you you don't live in Columbia because what you claim to have done is much worse than ass groping.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

Devilguy said:
			
		

> Kunshu, you should feel ashamed to have punched a girl for such a trivial thing. That's not manly at all.
> Women are delicate beings, even vulgar ones, and ruining their beauty is unforgiveable. You benefitted from quite a lenient punishment. How fortunate for you you don't live in Columbia because what you claim to have done is much worse than ass groping.




TOUCHING MY ASS IS NOT DELICATE.

she deserved it and i don't feel sorry about it.

i never ever hit somebody even when he annoyes the crap out of me.

even if he insults.


heck! evn if he tries to puch i jsut put him in a chokehold and force him to calm down


BUT TOUCHING MY ASS IS NOT SOMETHING ONE CAN DO WITHOUT PAYING FOR IT.

besides gunner thats kind of sexistist if you puch a male that slaps you're ass females should get the smae treatment in my eyes.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

> besides gunner thats kind of sexistist if you puch a male that slaps you're ass females should get the smae treatment in my eyes.



No with females, it is more of a normal thing to do, im not going to go into debating why. Plus it isnt fair, im not going to hit someone with my fist if i know it can do serious damage.

Punching, is cruel depending on the situation, that situation it would be overboard.

If a male did it who had simular strength to a female i wouldnt punch him either, i would likely push him in the face of something.


But still dragging back your last post, you have issues, 

''your light punch compared to mine'' something like that

where the fuck did that come from


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

Well if someone touched my Ass I would poke her with something else besides my arms and legs.   i'm not marring the girl anyway.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> No with females, it is more of a normal thing to do, im not going to go into debating why. Plus it isnt fair, im not going to hit someone with my fist if i know it can do serious damage.
> 
> Punching, is cruel depending on the situation, that situation it would be overboard.
> 
> ...



no  i didn't said that i said:

"jUst give her a LIGHT punch JUST LIEK I DID" 

the way you react to males should the same as  too females


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

Sometimes I think people on these forums come from different planets, some girls and *boys* like it when getting they're behind slapped, pinched, spanked, what ever you want to call it, some girls dont like it ofcourse, witch would be most normal.

Punching a girl for slapping your ass is simply over reacting, I mean she might be rude but your no different, she sexually harassed you, and you just knocked her out, she could easily charge you with assualt, plus your in school, parties, all of these things happen intendedly, I suggest you take it easy, your ass should not be cherished to that extent.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 27, 2006)

Touching another person's tush without consent would merit a slap from said person. No more. Unless we're talking repeated offenses, but that's another story. Sure, it's your ass and you decide who gets to touch it, but how can it be such a big deal? It's no worse than someone stealing your pepsi can. NOT THE END OF THE WORLD. Even getting a fine for comitting that kind of crime is staggeringly ridiculous, and my vocabulary doesn't allow me to begin describing the stupidity level of sentencing an assgrabber to prison. Not only is it the single most extreme case of overreacting (including this kid ) ever, but it also gives people the ability to send practically anyone to jail. However inviting someone might act, you can never be sure if you have their consent in touching their ass; even if they told you it was OK, they may change their mind in the last possible instant.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

I think it's a step in the right direction.

We need stiffer penalties to lower the crime rate.

Killed somebody? Execution within the first 3 years.

Stole some stuff? Heavy fines, and at least 1 year jailtime.


No more catering to criminals. No more wasting our money on feeding and pampering a sick, twisted peice of filth that murdered people for 20 years either.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Sometimes I think people on these forums come from different planets, some girls and *boys* like it when getting they're behind slapped, pinched, spanked, what ever you want to call it, some girls dont like it ofcourse, witch would be most normal.
> 
> Punching a girl for slapping your ass is simply over reacting, I mean she might be rude but your no different, she sexually harassed you, and you just knocked her out, she could easily charge you with assualt, plus your in school, parties, all of these things happen intendedly, I suggest you take it easy, your ass should not be cherished to that extent.





no.

i don't care really care if some of you think i have issues but i simply cherish my ass..

in the islam it FORBIDDEN to touch a woman's hand let alone the other parts of her bodY(also vice-versa).

if but that just can't be avoided in these ages.


yet i TRY to keep it that way.


but then some random girl i never seen before GROPES ME(she didn't slap) and i shouldn't do something?


i just can't accept that.


i also could press charges too for groping my ass.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I think it's a step in the right direction.
> 
> We need stiffer penalties to lower the crime rate.
> 
> ...


 
thats true, increase the fear in what could happen if they do commit those crimes...it could work! xP


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> thats true, increase the fear in what could happen if they do commit those crimes...it could work! xP



But we'd miss the fun of it.    

jokes aside, I think it was a bit too much for an ass groping.  let the guy be in jail for 3 mohts or something and worry urself mroe about the drug dealers, assasins and the rest of society crap.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I would love to see that, you would make history.






not really you don't know how many time s people won groping lawsuits.




> Aha, so tell me, why is your ass so important to you?




because the koran says it is.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

> i also could press charges too for groping my ass.




I would love to see that, you would make history.




> don't care really care if some of you think i have issues but i simply cherish my ass..




Aha, so tell me, why is your ass so important to you?


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> But we'd miss the fun of it.
> 
> jokes aside, I think it was a bit too much for an ass groping. let the guy be in jail for 3 mohts or something and worry urself mroe about the drug dealers, assasins and the rest of society crap.


 
yeh i agree with that, 4 years seems a bit too excessive for such a petty crime...from what it sounds like it was a ass grope...not rape lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I would love to see that, you would make history.
> 
> Aha, so tell me, why is your ass so important to you?



sorry for messing up, but at the end it's up to each one.  if he want's to do it no matter what people say he will do it.   Everybody takes care of him/herself the way they want or the way they can.  some are more paranoid than others but that doesn't makes it a bad thing.

To be honest I think that hitting a girl was going overboard.   But that's just me.   to each his own.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> sorry for messing up, but at the end it's up to each one.  if he want's to do it no matter what people say he will do it.   Everybody takes care of him/herself the way they want or the way they can.  some are more paranoid than others but that doesn't makes it a bad thing.
> 
> To be honest I think that hitting a girl was going overboard.   But that's just me.   to each his own.




yup.

even though if some of you think i went overboard.

its MY ASS and i was protecting my dignitaty and my butt.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

I have to add that 4 years for the ass grab was out of line.

Maybe he should have gotten 3-4 months, as a warning. Second offense, cut his pinky off. If he's dumb enough to do it again, cut his hands off.

If he nubs a woman's ass, then we might as well shoot him in the head.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

remember that throwing people in jail costs money! if you threw everyone in jail who touched a woman's ass without her consent there would be whole prisons built for that shit. A police caution and some of those community lessons about how women have rights etc is enough.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

> sorry for messing up, but at the end it's up to each one. if he want's to do it no matter what people say he will do it. Everybody takes care of him/herself the way they want or the way they can. some are more paranoid than others but that doesn't makes it a bad thing.



I was speaking for the majority of people, yes, some people do have issues regarding the protection of they're body parts, mostly women.



> its MY ASS and i was protecting my dignitaty and my butt.



Protect your ass in a way that you dont have to deal with people that pinch your ass, by punching a girl for doing so, you are protecting yourself by harming another peroson, witch is wrong.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I was speaking for the majority of people, yes, some people do have issues regarding the protection of they're body parts, mostly women.
> 
> 
> 
> Protect your ass in a way that you dont have to deal with people that pinch your ass, by punching a girl for doing so, you are protecting yourself by harming another peroson, witch is wrong.




thanks to a forum mistake my reason was  put above you're post go read it i stated the reason why  i did it there.

in my eyes touching someone's butt is just like touching someone's crotch.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I have to add that 4 years for the ass grab was out of line.
> 
> Maybe he should have gotten 3-4 months, as a warning. Second offense, cut his pinky off. If he's dumb enough to do it again, cut his hands off.
> 
> If he nubs a woman's ass, then we might as well shoot him in the head.


i personally would have given him 6 months working full time in a gay bar...seriously....  heh


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

if it was a hot girl, why not...


----------



## kunshu (Feb 27, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> i personally would have given him 6 months working full time in a gay bar...seriously....  heh




 LOL thats a perfect punsihment

not too hard.....but not too soft


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I have to add that 4 years for the ass grab was out of line.
> 
> Maybe he should have gotten 3-4 months, as a warning. Second offense, cut his pinky off. If he's dumb enough to do it again, cut his hands off.
> 
> If he nubs a woman's ass, then we might as well shoot him in the head.



that sounds like a taliban.    aren't u a terrorist or something?  yeah right  



			
				Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> i personally would have given him 6 months working full time in a gay bar...seriously.... heh



For a normal man there would be no worst punishment.  



			
				Adam III said:
			
		

> if it was a hot girl, why not...



I'll quote myself again:  to each his or her own.   like I said i would poke her with something else besides my hands.


----------



## Neenah (Feb 27, 2006)

4 years? <_<
Isn't that too much? I think that guy deserved to be in jail for a month.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> LOL thats a perfect punsihment
> 
> not too hard.....but not too soft


 
yeh then he'd know what it feels like to be gropped by someone...i mean a gay guy tryna _get_ you lol



			
				Raptor said:
			
		

> For a normal man there would be no worst punishment.


 
hahahaaaa i know thats why its sooo good!  lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

Yusura said:
			
		

> 4 years? <_<
> Isn't that too much? I think that guy deserved to be in jail for a month.



Yeah it's too much.   there was a child killer who killed like 54 childs and only got 40 years that can be reduced to 12 if he behaves well.  Colombia justice is just weird.   



			
				Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> yeh then he'd know what it feels like to be gropped by someone...i mean a gay guy tryna _get_ you lol



the scary thing is if he gets used to it and likes it at the end.



> hahahaaaa i know thats why its sooo good!  lol



Read answer above.   scary.  yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

I am a terrorist against *crime*! 

I think in the case of suicide bombers, we'll just kill their family. You know, to deter future suicide bombers!


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 27, 2006)

A fine is enough to make a pervert understand it is in his own best interests to make his fantasies come true with a professional. ^^ Much better quality/price ratio...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I am a terrorist against *crime*!
> 
> I think in the case of suicide bombers, we'll just their family. You know, to deter future suicide bombers!



so u'd use crime to get rid of crime?? what a weird guy.



			
				 Devilguy said:
			
		

> A fine is enough to make a pervert understand it is in his own best interests to make his fantasies come true with a professional. ^^ Much better quality/price ratio...



a pervert is and will always be a pervert.   he just groped the wrong one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> so u'd use crime to get rid of crime?? what a weird guy.
> 
> 
> 
> a pervert is and will always be a pervert.   he just groped the wrong one.



Hey, if it works it works.

You can't make an omelet without having some eggs and a skillet. Or something like that.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I am a terrorist against *crime*!
> 
> I think in the case of suicide bombers, we'll just their family. You know, to deter future suicide bombers!


 
hahahaaaa...thats just genius!  rofl!



			
				Raptors said:
			
		

> a pervert is and will always be a pervert. he just groped the wrong one.


 
ah..tough luck hah


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Hey, if it works it works.
> 
> You can't make an omelet without having some eggs and a skillet. Or something like that.



Hehehehe.  yeah true, but still.   By doing the same they do u urself become the thing u are trying to stop.  what would be the case in that??

And eggs are not alive (yet) and a skillet isn't alive either.   

Oh well who cares, I can't eat eggs anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Hehehehe.  yeah true, but still.   By doing the same they do u urself become the thing u are trying to stop.  what would be the case in that??
> 
> And eggs are not alive (yet) and a skillet isn't alive either.
> 
> Oh well who cares, I can't eat eggs anyway.



Not exactly, in our case it would be at least loosely justified.

The killing the family thing may be extreme, but how can you punish a dead person?


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 27, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> a pervert is and will always be a pervert.   he just groped the wrong one.


Casual gropers are not necessarily potential rapists. The shame of being caught can most probably calm most of the casual gropers' weird ideas, not the rapists'.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

> thanks to a forum mistake my reason was put above you're post go read it i stated the reason why i did it there.
> 
> in my eyes touching someone's butt is just like touching someone's crotch.



The reason you punched her was because she pinched your ass, right? I shared my view of opinion on that, but you ignored it, so your being self-righteous with your own actions, and disregarding what I have to say about it.

Well, normally a male does not take such drastic attacks on a female for something like that, the reasonable thing to do would be telling her to keep her hands to her self, or give her a warning, not punch her teeth out, it's more like your the woman now, dont be so protective over such a small matter, your not getting raped for crying out loud.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Not exactly, in our case it would be at least loosely justified.
> 
> The killing the family thing may be extreme, but how can you punish a dead person?


 
do that circle thing and call him/her down just to piss them off


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

> Well, normally a male does not take such drastic attacks on a female for something like that, the reasonable thing to do would be telling her to keep her hands to her self, or give her a warning, not punch her teeth out, it's more like your the woman now, dont be so protective over such a small matter, your not getting raped for crying out loud.


#

Yeh smacking her teeth out was overboard.

But at the sametime, 4 years is.

With females, i except that it is worse when the man does it because their health is more at risk, but this guy had not intent for harm.

Personally, i would have given him a fine and community service, if he does it a second time he should get 4 years.

-------

Though when a man does it it is slightly worse, i see no reason why a man should be punished more harsh, guaranteed if it was the other way around nothing would have happened, then again most times a man complains about sexual harrasment it is seen as a joke.


----------



## illusion (Feb 27, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> i have been groped once by a girl at school.......
> 
> my reaction?
> 
> ...



WTF, you're talking about how wrong it is to touch somebody's ass, yet you punched a girl in the face.  

I don't know about you, but where I'm from a guy who hits a girl (especially in the face) is a bitch!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

> I don't know about you, but where I'm from a guy who hits a girl (especially in the face) is a bitch!



Yeh it was overboard, but there are times where i would punch a girl in the face.

Like when this girl called me a ^ (use bro), though i spat in her face i wanted to punch her.

Just because you are female, to me it doesnt excuse an ass kicking, but i dont like harming people to a certain degree so kicking a girls ass to me would cause a lot of damage.

Im stronger than most females, so kicking there ass to a certain point would be a way of me abusing my power which i dont really agree with.

If they gave me a reason i would though, like trying to kill me, or harming me.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

I guess the conclusion is this: if you touch a girl's ass, remember to allow her to punch you in the groin.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> I guess the conclusion is this: if you touch a girl's ass, remember to allow her to punch you in the groin.


 
....and that ladies and gentlemen...is the moral of todays story 

lloll


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

if i was that wasted i would probably ask, "can i touch your ass in exchange for a punch in the groin?"


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

> Though when a man does it it is slightly worse, i see no reason why a man should be punished more harsh, guaranteed if it was the other way around nothing would have happened, then again most times a man complains about sexual harrasment it is seen as a joke.




Exactly, that is why I said he over reacted over punching her, because he is a man, if it was the other way around and the woman punched him for touching her ass, I would have gladly cheered her on.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> I guess the conclusion is this: if you touch a girl's ass, remember to allow her to punch you in the groin.




I actually agree with that, even if it is sarcasm.

If he slapped her ass and got kicked in the nuts, i would laugh at him. If he then came to court sueing the woman, i would give him 4 years, to me if he complained it would seem as if he doesnt give a shit about what he did and he had the cheek to go to prison, he would not see why she was pissed of practically.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> if i was that wasted i would probably ask, "can i touch your ass in exchange for a punch in the groin?"


 
you'd have to be pretty wasted to ask _that_ lol


----------



## Toby (Feb 27, 2006)

Ah well, in Norway they kick you in the groin for insulting their point of view. I dread to think what would come of me grasping their arse, and especially if I asked for their response.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont know about you fellas, but If a girl said something bad about my mother or any insult that involves my family, I would cut a hole in her throat and suck her heart out and start chewing, my age explains alot, ghehe.


----------



## illusion (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh it was overboard, but there are times where i would punch a girl in the face.
> 
> Like when this girl called me a ^ (use bro), though i spat in her face i wanted to punch her.
> 
> ...



The only way I'd hit a girl is if she's whooping my ass, which is highly unlikely. Although, like you, there were times I felt like knocking a bitch out.

I guess there are 'some' exeptions, but punching a girl in the face for touching your ass?


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I dont know about you fellas, but If a girl said something bad about my mother or any insult that involves my family, I would cut a hole in her throat and suck her heart out and start chewing, my age explains alot, ghehe.


 
... ..i kinda see where your coming from, if anyone insults my family man ...they'd know and feel im pissed off lol



			
				illusion said:
			
		

> The only way I'd hit a girl is if she's whooping my ass, which is highly unlikely. Although, like you, there were times I felt like knocking a bitch out.
> 
> I guess there are 'some' exeptions, but punching a girl in the face for touching your ass?


 
yeh i gotta agree with him on this, punching a girl in the face for touching your ass is a bit too excessive! a shove is understandable but knocking a girls teeth out for such a petty thing isnt.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

The guy who actually punched a girl for touching his ass just disappeared, no where to be found, so funny.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> The guy who actually punched a girl for touching his ass just disappeared, no where to be found, so funny.


 
maybe he was making that up to prove point but when people started to point how wrong his story was he left!?


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> I guess the conclusion is this: if you touch a girl's ass, remember to allow her to punch you in the groin.


I wouldn't hold back on a girl who punched or kicked me in the groin, because aiming for the groin is SO against the constitution of Everything. I'd kick her ass so hard. Also I'd grab it if she was hot. But mostly kick it.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> maybe he was making that up to prove point but when people started to point how wrong his story was he left!?




Yeah, I didn't think a girl would pinch *his* ass, even whores dont do that these days.


----------



## kame-hame-ha (Feb 27, 2006)

think about it...

*the mail-man came whith the mail*
*you have turned in another direction*
mail-man:'' yeah biach''
*mail-man spanks her ass*
*then the bastard runs away on his bike without giving the lady her mail*

think how rude it would have been if somone ran away whith somting belonging too you after they touched your ass


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> I wouldn't hold back on a girl who punched or kicked me in the groin, because aiming for the groin is SO against the constitution of Everything. I'd kick her ass so hard. Also I'd grab it if she was hot. But mostly kick it.


 
hahahaaa yeh its in ur right to kick and grab a girls ass!?!  



> Yeah, I didn't think a girl would pinch *his* ass, even whores dont do that these days.


 
you neva know! lol

....hmm wel i suppose we wont be seeing him in here for a while ^_^


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> I wouldn't hold back on a girl who punched or kicked me in the groin, because aiming for the groin is SO against the constitution of Everything. I'd kick her ass so hard. Also I'd grab it if she was hot. But mostly kick it.



True true, but if the guy deserved the kick in the nuts i would split it up if he lashed back.

If a girl ramdomly kicked me in the nuts, or did it because she felt she could and i feel i didnt deserve it, i would hit her in the face most likely, getting kicked in the nuts hurts more than any punch in the face could.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> True true, but if the guy deserved the kick in the nuts i would split it up if he lashed back.
> 
> If a girl ramdomly kicked me in the nuts, or did it because she felt she could and i feel i didnt deserve it, i would hit her in the face most likely, getting kicked in the nuts hurts more than any punch in the face could.


 
...good evaluation of the situation lmao!! being kicked in the nuts sounds more painful then getting knocked in the face...but less that child labour!! 

hah


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

You guys are unlucky, I can do what ever I desire to a girl, because a girl cant hit a kid, and I use that for my own advantage.

NYAHAHHAHA!!!


----------



## Heavy Arms (Feb 27, 2006)

I've touched many girls asses in the past
and they didn't say nothing or they 
said "WTF you touching my ass for"...lol

but if a girl called the cops and I got 4 years
when I got out I would 
track down that girl and rape her

seriously...4 years for nothing
Girls sometimes grab my ass (I don't know why but I think it's payback 
for me touching theres... )

IF he touched her clit or boobs I would see how he can get 1 year 
at the most

I think theres more to the story 
like he touched her ass causing her to fall to her death or something


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 27, 2006)

...I can use my Blind Advantages... "...Sorry... I didn't see that coming..."


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> ...good evaluation of the situation lmao!! being kicked in the nuts sounds more painful then getting knocked in the face...but less that child labour!!
> 
> hah




Well i can tell you being kicked in the nuts is not walk in the park, if someone made me go through that for no good reason, i would likely lash at them.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 27, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> hahahaaa yeh its in ur right to kick and grab a girls ass!?!


I'd have to brutally kick her ass for quite some time before we'd be even. I have been both kicked in the groin and grabbed on the ass, and they don't even remotely compare. They are whole universes apart on the hurt scale.



> True true, but if the guy deserved the kick in the nuts i would split it up if he lashed back.
> 
> If a girl ramdomly kicked me in the nuts, or did it because she felt she could and i feel i didnt deserve it, i would hit her in the face most likely, getting kicked in the nuts hurts more than any punch in the face could.


There is no "deserving a kick in the nuts", that's like saying someone deserved to have their baby kidnapped.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolute Defense said:
			
		

> I've touched many girls asses in the past
> and they didn't say nothing or they
> said "WTF you touching my ass for"...lol
> 
> ...


 
rofl the last two bits agreed....theres def more to the sotry than a mere ass grab!



			
				gunners said:
			
		

> Well i can tell you being kicked in the nuts is not walk in the park, if someone made me go through that for no good reason, i would likely lash at them.


 
rofl...then again i wouldnt exactly expect you _not_ too last out!....so...erm...you've been kicked in the nuts before?....coz you seem to know alot about the pain!!  



			
				Grrblt said:
			
		

> There is no "deserving a kick in the nuts", that's like saying someone deserved to have their baby kidnapped.


 
yeh there is...is your been harassed a good hard swift kick in the balls would drive them away! xP


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

> There is no "deserving a kick in the nuts", that's like saying someone deserved to have their baby kidnapped.



Yeh, there is, but me as a man wouldnt do that to another man, unless he was seriously putting my health at risk.

But if someone slaps a girls ass, and she turns around and kicks him in the nuts, fair play. He made and advance she shot it down, though a slap in the face would be better, i could see with it.





> rofl...then again i wouldnt exactly expect you not too last out!....so...erm...you've been kicked in the nuts before?....coz you seem to know alot about the pain!!



Yeh, a while ago by some random kid, i wanted to kill him but i was on the floor, i punched him straight in the mouth the moment i saw him after.

You know my school is kind of jacked up looking at the on goings that happen there.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh, there is, but me as a man wouldnt do that to another man, unless he was seriously putting my health at risk.
> 
> But if someone slaps a girls ass, and she turns around and kicks him in the nuts, fair play. He made and advance she shot it down, though a slap in the face would be better, i could see with it.


I suppose you've never felt a clean shot to your nuts, then. You obviously don't know the Agony, or you wouldn't be saying stuff like that.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh, there is, but me as a man wouldnt do that to another man, unless he was seriously putting my health at risk.
> 
> But if someone slaps a girls ass, and she turns around and kicks him in the nuts, fair play. He made and advance she shot it down, though a slap in the face would be better, i could see with it.


 
you see as a female if my ass was gropped by some random guy i dont know i would slap him in the face or punch him...but it if he was trying a little more than an ass grop....fuck it id knee him!


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> I suppose you've never felt a clean shot to your nuts, then. You obviously don't know the Agony, or you wouldn't be saying stuff like that.




I know the pain of it.

The reason why i would feel it just, is the respect issue, while i think 4 years is harsh a kick in the nuts is what he should get, that is a little overboard still, but i would feel no sympothy.

Personally a slap or punch would do it, getting slapped on the ass is no big deal, it is only the hype that people make around it.

At the end of the day, your ass is a frigging muscle you to push shit out.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

> The reason why i would feel it just, is the respect issue, while i think 4 years is harsh a kick in the nuts is what he should get, that is a little overboard still, but i would feel no sympothy.
> 
> Personally a slap or punch would do it, getting slapped on the ass is no big deal, it is only the hype that people make around it.
> 
> At the end of the day, your ass is a frigging muscle you to push shit out.


 
well....that kinda wraps this up!


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 27, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> I know the pain of it.
> 
> The reason why i would feel it just, is the respect issue, while i think 4 years is harsh a kick in the nuts is what he should get, that is a little overboard still, but i would feel no sympothy.


Come back when you've had a _real_ kick in the groin. I refuse to believe you've felt the real deal.



> At the end of the day, your ass is a frigging muscle you to push shit out.


If you stretch your buttocks while taking a shit, you'd kind of be stopping the shit from coming out. The ass is used for moving your legs


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

> you see as a female if my ass was gropped by some random guy i dont know i would slap him in the face or punch him...but it if he was trying a little more than an ass grop....fuck it id knee him!



Lies, if the guy was good looking you would take him home.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2006)

> If you stretch your buttocks while taking a shit, you'd kind of be stopping the shit from coming out. The ass is used for moving your legs



My mistake, anyway, the point was to show how it is the same as touching an arm somewhat, it is how people choose to hype it up.




> Come back when you've had a real kick in the groin. I refuse to believe you've felt the real deal.



First of all have you been kicked in the groin? I know dam well how bad it felt, that is why i didnt hit the punk on the spot, it not that i didnt want to, i couldnt get up.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

look, an ass tap isn't a big deal, an all out slap or a real ass grab is different, i think there is a line in there somewhere.


----------



## illusion (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> look, an ass tap isn't a big deal, an all out slap or a real ass grab is different, i think there is a line in there somewhere.



Yup, that line is called......"the crack of yo' ass".

It should not be crossed.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

illusion, kudos for that, i was waiting for someone to mention it. 

But back on the subject, i think location plays a factor, i mean, in a bar, club or party people are going to be wasted and may just do random things, but in broad daylight, well, that is a no no.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Lies, if the guy was good looking you would take him home.


 
HAHAHAAA....no its a mtter of respect and principle! you dont go around touching the ass of some1 you dont know its a thing a pig would do a person with no repsect for them!!  lol



			
				Adam_III said:
			
		

> look, an ass tap isn't a big deal, an all out slap or a real ass grab is different, i think there is a line in there somewhere.


 
yeh the difference(or the line)

ass tap = slap around the face

full on ass grab = Kick in balls

heh



> But back on the subject, i think location plays a factor, i mean, in a bar, club or party people are going to be wasted and may just do random things, but in broad daylight, well, that is a no no.


 
good point!   u cant expect to go into a bar and not get an ass slap of some sort lol


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

punching girls is far worse than an ass grab, surely!


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> HAHAHAAA....no its a mtter of respect and principle! you dont go around touching the ass of some1 you dont know its a thing a pig would do a person with no repsect for them!!  lol





I know, but some females get aroused if they're ass gets grabbed in the middle of a crowd by suprise, espically by a stranger, and they get shocked, later on jump him for having the guts to molest her without the permission to do so, just another way of saying that women have cheerios instead of brain cells.

You would do the same.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

a pre teen has no business talking about the subject of ass grabbing. Either on the grabbing end or receiving end.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

Adam III said:
			
		

> a pre teen has no business talking about the subject of ass grabbing. Either on the grabbing end or receiving end.




I hope your not talking about me.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

Who else could I have been talking about?


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I know, but some females get aroused if they're ass gets grabbed in the middle of a crowd by suprise, espically by a stranger, and they get shocked, later on jump him for having the guts to molest her without the permission to do so, just another way of saying that women have cheerios instead of brain cells.
> 
> You would do the same.


 
HAHAHAAAA okay so leme get this straight your saying females are shallow, stupid and any given female would like the idea of having her ass gropped by a stranger?!  ... wow you can tell you have little knowlegde of how we think.

first thing first NOT ALL WOMEN like having their asses grabbed by people they dont know in a perverted way infact the majority would slap/punch/knee him if he did. 

secondly i am one of those women, ive punched a guy for slapping my ass and kneed a guy for a full on ass grab. lol.



> a pre teen has no business talking about the subject of ass grabbing. Either on the grabbing end or receiving end.


 
hahahaa they should have a no under 13's allowed!!


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sorry you feel that way, but you know, you cant do anything about it, I'm free to speak my mind, now be a good boy and deal with it.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 27, 2006)

Meh, i would flame your sorry ass, but, that is something that i no longer do. You go ahead and speak about a subject you can't comprehend yet.


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> HAHAHAAAA okay so leme get this straight your saying females are shallow, stupid and any given female would like the idea of having her ass gropped by a stranger?!  ... wow you can tell you have little knowlegde of how we think.
> 
> first thing first NOT ALL WOMEN like having their asses grabbed by people they dont know in a perverted way infact the majority would slap/punch/knee him if he did.
> 
> ...




I love talking to you, because you keep taking what I say seriously.



> Meh, i would flame your sorry ass, but, that is something that i no longer do. You go ahead and speak about a subject you can't comprehend yet.



Heh, thats too bad then.


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I love talking to you, because you keep taking what I say seriously.


 
.....i dont enjoy talkin to u coz u can never tell the difference between being serious or 'joking' with you lol  



			
				Adam_III said:
			
		

> Meh, i would flame your sorry ass, but, that is something that i no longer do. You go ahead and speak about a subject you can't comprehend yet


 
ah i miss the flaming days  ...lol


----------



## C?k (Feb 27, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Oh, you can joke too? Next time, make sure it was understood as a joke, because I thought you we're upset that I called all women cheerio heads, I knew it was coming anyway.


 
haha yeh...keep up  neway...im goin cya ...

moral of todays debate: Ass groping = Kick in balls xP


----------



## niko (Feb 27, 2006)

> .....i dont enjoy talkin to u coz u cant tell the difference between being serious or 'joking' lol



Oh, you can joke too? Next time, make sure it was understood as a joke, because I thought you we're upset that I called all women cheerio heads, I knew it was coming anyway.



> haha yeh...keep up  neway...im goin cya ...
> 
> moral of todays debate: Ass groping = Kick in balls xP



Uh, yeah, cya.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 27, 2006)

And this tread was so fine the las time i was here.  meh.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 27, 2006)

This is ludicrous! A man should not lose 4 years of his life for simply touching, or squezing a woman's ass. Granted there should be some punishment, a fine perhaps, but not jail time. Putting this man threw the system is simply wasting money, and infact detracting money from the economy, two fold.

You have your ass grabbed, you should be granted the right to lay your hands, ever so briefly, on the gropper. A slap or a punch is enough for Godsakes Wtf is the world coming to.


----------



## rizahatake (Feb 27, 2006)

This could prevent men from touching women's ass.


----------



## meekozy (Feb 28, 2006)

I loled, ass groping HAHAHA XD what an asshole


----------



## Shishou (Feb 28, 2006)

4 years HOUSE ARREST.


----------



## Rinali (Feb 28, 2006)

now that's plain lame


----------



## Raptor (Feb 28, 2006)

Still, 4 years of house arrest is a bit too much just for that.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

illusion said:
			
		

> The only way I'd hit a girl is if she's whooping my ass, which is highly unlikely. Although, like you, there were times I felt like knocking a bitch out.
> 
> I guess there are 'some' exeptions, but punching a girl in the face for touching your ass?




you have no self respect do you?



anyways diffent time zones thats why i dissapeard it was 11 o clock PM after my last post.

and yassy its pure specaltion that me>that girl.

as far as you know she is the female version of jackie chan 

you just said yourself that you would "slit someone's throat h if he inslutls you're mom" so i assume if someone would insult you're mom you wouldn't puch her/him?

i have been taguth that you're butt is soemthing no one EVER should touch.


and she didn't pinch me,........


she FRICKING GROPED ME!.


a full ass grab NOT a quk pich or a slap.


i am simply NOT a sexist and even though i might went a little overboard by whacking out 2 teeths(i didn't intented to whack out her teeth) she went overboard by touching my butt.

i'll repeat again.




according to my religon its forbidden to touch EVEN a woman's hand because sexual tension could rise( vice versa for woman) i TRY to keep it at that.....


but some random girls gives me an ass grab?


that IS going overboard.

geez........you said yourslef you would give a man a puch gunner you can give a woman a puch too as long as you control yourself.



i'll use an example yassy.


you for instance get fricking angry if someone insults you're mom.

from what i have gatherd from you're post.....


you would punch him/her.


yes and you do know 93% of the world will point at you and laugh an say that you are immature?


many people that  getting angry at someone that insults you're mom is insulting you're mom is childish and stupid.

you however disagree.


just like I disagree when touching my butt.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

If you dont mind, type in complete sentences.



> you for instance get fricking angry if someone insults you're mom.



Yeah, if someone did insult my mother or a close friend it would turn out ugly, I'm sure alot would do the same, but you cant compare the both, you knocked a girl out for something that could have been resolved peacefully.



> as far as you know she is the female version of jackie chan



I dont care if she was even bruce lee, she is women, hitting her over such a matter is not the reasonable thing to do, think twice before acting in such a way.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> If you dont mind, type in complete sentences.



Thats actually my business yassy



> Yeah, if someone did insult my mother or a close friend it would turn out ugly, I'm sure alot would do the same, but you cant compare the both, you knocked a girl out for something that could have been resolved peacefully.



see?

when someone insults someone close to you it CAN get resolved peacefully.


yet you say youself that you would get mad.

this is a matter of RESPECT.







> I dont care if she was even bruce lee, she is women, hitting her over such a matter is not the reasonable thing to do, think twice before acting in such a way.




now this is BS and sexism

if a person  is strong and can take a hit it doesn't matter what the sex is.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> Thats actually my business yassy



I guess you have a problem with that, very strange, because the way you are typing is annoying, I have to be on drugs to understand what your saying.



> see?
> 
> when someone insults someone close to you it CAN get resolved peacefully.
> 
> ...



So, are you comparing your ass and my mom when it comes to respect? Very intresting.

When someone I dont know insults my mother for no reason what so ever, I would get upset and attack that person, but when a girl grabs my ass I would  comfront her directly and tell her to keep her hands to herself, not punch her out, because I believe that my mother should be kept on a higher standard of respect than my ass.



> now this is BS and sexism
> 
> if a person is strong and can take a hit it doesn't matter what the sex is.



Most women cannot be physically comapred to men in terms of strength, and not to forget, men are mentally tougher than women, dont abuse your powers on women, it's not right.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I guess you have a problem with that, very strange, because the way you are typing is annoying, I have to be on drugs to understand what your saying.




you take drugs?

you're 12 years old boy. :eyeroll



> So, are you comparing your ass and my mom when it comes to respect? Very intresting.
> 
> When someone I dont know insults my mother for no reason what so ever, I would get upset and attack that person, but when a girl grabs my ass I would  comfront her directly and tell her to keep her hands to herself, not punch her out, because I believe thatmy mother should be kept on a high standard than my ass.



no of coruse not.

i agree with you there that if someone insults you're mother you have right to get anry.

but my ASS is something reallyprivate of me which i am ashamed of and in the koran it says that you shouldn't touch a woman bcuase sexual tension could rise.

i TRY to go by that rule but.......its pretty hard.


then a random girl comes by and grabs my FRICKING ass?



> Most women cannot be physically comapred to men in terms of strength, and not to forget, men are mentally tougher than women, dont abuse your powers on women, it's not right.



I'm sorry to break it to you but:

womans tolerance of pain>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>men's tolerance


woman's body's are more fragile yes.

but not 3278266 times more fragile the men's body is only a little harder.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 28, 2006)

And the world goes around and around.   Yassi just an advice.   U won't change the way people think just because u don't think it's right.    Let the guy to live and do it the way he wanna do it.   this tread was nice until u guys began this babbling nonsense.   I'm not saying i agree with Kunshu methods but to each his own.    

Now it became a fight to insult the other mother, incomplete sentences and all that.   guess what?  that's too boring already.   

Oh well not my business.  do whatever u want.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> And the world goes around and around.   Yassi just an advice.   U won't change the way people think just because u don't think it's right.    Let the guy to live and do it the way he wanna do it.   this tread was nice until u guys began this babbling nonsense.   I'm not saying i agree with Kunshu methods but to each his own.
> 
> Now it became a fight to insult the other mother, incomplete sentences and all that.   guess what?  that's too boring already.
> 
> Oh well not my business.  do whatever u want.




no it  didn't came to that.

i was jsut giving an example.

with that i mean.

most people don't give a shit when you insult their mothers.


while others get really angry(like yassy).


its the same with my ass.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> And the world goes around and around. Yassi just an advice. U won't change the way people think just because u don't think it's right. Let the guy to live and do it the way he wanna do it. this tread was nice until u guys began this babbling nonsense. I'm not saying i agree with Kunshu methods but to each his own.




Wow, I was trying to do that? What am I thinking? I was just pointing out my opinion over his actions towards that girl, thats all.



> you take drugs?
> 
> you're 12 years old boy. :eyeroll


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Wow, I was trying to do that? What am I thinking? I was just pointing out my opinion over his actions towards that girl, thats all.




it was a joke.


anyways i hope you can agree with me know that it is jsut a matter of opinion of what you find improtant or not.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> anyways i hope you can agree with me know that it is jsut a matter of opinion of what you find improtant or not.



I dont agree with you, but I can respect why you protect your ass to that extent, somewhat.



> it was a joke.



It was? Ah, sorry I forgot to laugh.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 28, 2006)

Kunshu, this girl most probably touched your ass to show you she somehow liked you. The way she expressed it is very direct, but normal guys would not punch her. She couldn't expect such a violent reaction!
You keep telling us you hit this poor girl because of your religion but that's really a poor excuse. If you live in a western country, then you should know that some things that are in the Qran are in contradiction with the laws and customs of our countries.
The girl you hit wrongly treated you like a normal teenager and by reading your posts I am beginning to think you should have an inscription on your pants saying something like "touch it & taste my punch". By looking at your age, I suppose that the girl was pretty young. Of course teenagers do stupid things, that's very natural and generally fleeting.
Now think about this:
The terrible feeling of shame and dishonor your ass felt back then quickly vanished, didn't it? But what about the girl's teeth and smile?



			
				kunshu said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to break it to you but:
> 
> womans tolerance of pain>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>men's tolerance
> 
> ...


What a weird arguement... Women supposedly withstand pain better and therefore it's OK to hit them? Ask divorced wife beaters if this kind of logic convinced the court...


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> I dont agree with you, but I can understand why you protect your ass to that extent, somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> It was? Ah, sorry I forgot to laugh.





it wasn't inteted to be funny it was inteted to but you back on you're place for telling me that you need "crack"  to read my posts.


you're only 12 years old so i don't blame you if you don't know what ass groping really represents.

anyways i'm glad you ATLEAST understand why i did it.

also i kow i'm right for instance:

 some people hate their mother and when you insult them they don't give a shit when you insult her while others (like you) get fricking angry.


so its really a matter of opinion.

touching someone's butt is in my opinion a HUGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE offencse while you take it pretty lightly.


EDIT:

devilguy you don't know how it  all happend so i'll explain to you and everyone else:

shool just ended and i started to walk to the main gates and after that soem girl i NEVER EVER met tocuhes my butt and thats jsut...........really a big offence to me. 


besides who told you i live in a western country .


ehhhhhhhhhh....

i didn't said its okay to hit woman i said if you can hit a man when he touches you there you should also hit a woman.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> it wasn't inteted to be funny it was inteted to but you back on you're place for telling me that you need "crack" to read my posts.



Apparently, I do need crack to understand your posts, you are implying what you have to say without considering my opinion over your behaviour towards that girl.



> you're only 12 years old so i don't blame you if you don't know what ass groping really represents.



Dont judge me over my age, I assure you it wont result in anything pleasent.



> anyways i'm glad you ATLEAST understand why i did it.



I understand that you respect your ass and feel it should be respected to an extent where you can hurt someone for touching it.



> touching someone's butt is in my opinion a HUGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEE offencse while you take it pretty lightly.



I dont take it lightly, but I certainly dont punch a girls teeth out for touching my ass.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> besides who told you i live in a western country .


Hence my us of "if". But if you live in Iran for example this can explain that.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Apparently, I do need crack to understand your posts, you are implying what you have to say without considering my opinion over your behaviour towards that girl.




YES I DO.

i listen too you're opinion and i counter it with my arguments.



> Dont judge me over my age, I assure you it wont result in anything pleasent.



i am not judgeing i am simply saying that it wouln't matter if you didn't know what it truly means because when i was you're age i didn't know a single thing about sex(i still don't do kinda...)



> I understand that you respect your ass and feel it should be respected to an extent where you can hurt someone for touching it.



it depends on what you find important



> I dont take it lightly, but I certainly dont punch a girls teeth out for touching my ass.



but you do puch out a grils teeth for insulting you're  mom 


i already said it imply is a matter of opinion.

also deviguy i am still offended at what she did.

i have never ever been touched there by anyone.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> also deviguy i am still offended at what she did.
> 
> i have never ever been touched there by anyone.


I don't know where you live so it's difficult to discuss this with you without knowing the context. Where I live it's normal for teenage girls to do such stupid things but in a Muslim country doing the same things is kinda suicidal.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Devilguy said:
			
		

> I don't know where you live so it's difficult to discuss this with you without knowing the context. Where I live it's normal for teenage girls to do such stupid things but in a Muslim country doing the same things is kinda suicidal.




actually i live in a western country.

but still my parents grew me up with the thoguht that someone's butt is very sexual.

and i already said its the first time someone touched me there.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> but you do puch out a grils teeth for insulting you're mom
> 
> 
> i already said it imply is a matter of opinion.
> ...




Firstly, I'm not capable for doing such a thing, but I will attack anyone who does  insult my mother without a reason, I'm still young, so insulting my mother is a huge thing to me, but when I grow I'm sure I wont hit *girls* for such a thing.



> you're only 12 years old so i don't blame you if you don't know what ass groping really represents.



Thats what I call judging, you thought me being a kid should make me someone unexperienced in matters like this, dont underestimate me for being young, I dont enjoy it.



> it depends on what you find important



I find my mother to be much more important than my ass, so obviously I take it more personal if someone did insult my mother.

I'm curious, if a girl touched your ass and it made you punch her in the face, what would you do if someone insulted your mother?


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Firstly, I'm not capable for doing such a thing, but I will attack anyone who does  insult my mother without a reason, I'm still young, so insulting my mother is a huge thing to me, but when I grow I'm sure I wont hit *girls* for such a thing.



see?

i already said countless times it jsut matters what is important to you.



> Thats what I call judging, you thought me being a kid should make me someone unexperienced in matters like this, dont underestimate me for being young, I dont enjoy it.




alrigt if you felt like i was judging you i apoligise for it.



> I find my mother to be much more important than my ass, so obviously I take it more personal if someone did insult my mother.
> 
> I'm curious, if a girl touched your ass and made you punch her in the face, what would you do if someone insulted your mother?




i feel exactly the same way about my mother and if someone insulted her i would punch him/her in the face just like when that girl touched my butt.


to me it doesnt matter if someone  is male/female.

why?


male:have a slightly more stronger body.
females:can take more pain


its pretty much the same to me and if you can hit a boy you should also be capable of hitting a girl.


the only sitautions when i hit someone is:

A) sexually harras me
B)insults someone important to me.


----------



## Devilguy (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> Thats what I call judging, you thought me being a kid should make me someone unexperienced in matters like this, dont underestimate me for being young, I dont enjoy it.


Just stop playing adult or fake your age if you enjoy it so much. You are 12 and it's normal for you not to have experienced such things. Ass gropping, sex, alcohol and drugs are not necessarily as cool as you seem to think.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

anyways back to the main topic.

i think its a pretty good punsihment for giving him 4 years of house arrest.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

Devilguy said:
			
		

> Just stop playing adult or fake your age if you enjoy it so much. You are 12 and it's normal for you not to have experienced such things. Ass gropping, sex, alcohol and drugs are not necessarily as cool as you seem to think.




Um, where do you come in this? 

I'm not playing any role here, just being myself, something you cant handle it seems.




> see?
> 
> i already said countless times it jsut matters what is important to you.



So, by a girl touching your ass, it gives you the right to knock her teeth out, justifying something like that is ridiculous.



> feel exactly the same way about my mother and if someone insulted her i would punch him/her in the face just like when that girl touched my butt.



Mom = Ass?

If I'm not understanding something, please let me know.

The right thing to say is, I would do the same thing, but I over-reacted when hitting that girl, unless you keep your ass and mother on the same line of respect.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 28, 2006)

@Kunshu and Yassy. Do you honestly believe it is justifiable to hit, or attack someone, simply because they insulted you. Honestly, please use something called self control. It is true you can be provoked into hitting someone, however, that does not mean you have the right. I find it is hypocritical, of both of you, to believe your right to not be insulted surmounts someone elses right to not feel physical pain. 

I can understand how you would feel the need to defend at attack upon yourselves, but this is not the age of cowboys, there are better ways then physical violence. Hell get angry, become furious even. Scream at that person at the top of your lungs; intimidate them. Hell if you must spit on them, so that if you were to enter into a court of law, the insightor of the fight would be him. Namely because, the person you'd be responding to would be more likely to respond back, feeling pressure, with violence or a good lug of spit. 

However Violence is IMMATURE.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy said:
			
		

> So, by a girl touching your ass, it gives you the right to knock her teeth out, justifying something like that is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no my ass is MY diginty.


if someone touches it you're heavvly offending me.



thats YOU'RE POV The Philospher-Rel.


DON'T state you're opinion as a fact.


you may think its immature other people don't.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> @Kunshu and Yassy. Do you honestly believe it is justifiable to hit, or attack someone, simply because they insulted you. Honestly, please use something called self control. It is true you can be provoked into hitting someone, however, that does not mean you have the right. I find it is hypocritical, of both of you, to believe your right to not be insulted surmounts someone elses right to not feel physical pain.




Well, my physical attacks dont mean anything, I hardly inflict any damage, I dont have self control over someone insulting my mother, she has nothing to do with what ever that person and I were talking about.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

meh you know what?

forget this.

i tried for 2 pages to tell people why i did this  but i guess if you want to view me as a big bad evil wife-beater you may do so.


i was raised in a way that showed me butt=soemthing very sexual

its IMO just like touching my crotch.


so lets get back on to the main topic since were like major spamming this entire thread.

anyways G2G now so if someone still wants to debate about this please PM me.


----------



## C?k (Feb 28, 2006)

The Philospher-Rel said:
			
		

> @Kunshu and Yassy. Do you honestly believe it is justifiable to hit, or attack someone, simply because they insulted you. Honestly, please use something called self control. It is true you can be provoked into hitting someone, however, that does not mean you have the right. I find it is hypocritical, of both of you, to believe your right to not be insulted surmounts someone elses right to not feel physical pain.
> 
> I can understand how you would feel the need to defend at attack upon yourselves, but this is not the age of cowboys, there are better ways then physical violence. Hell get angry, become furious even. Scream at that person at the top of your lungs; intimidate them. Hell if you must spit on them, so that if you were to enter into a court of law, the insightor of the fight would be him. Namely because, the person you'd be responding to would be more likely to respond back, feeling pressure, with violence or a good lug of spit.
> 
> However Violence is IMMATURE.


 
well i agree with the first part, some people would need self-control and i can rightfully say i am one of them! lol

however are you sure you mean ALL forms of violence is wrong? how about fighting for your rights or what you believe in that imho thats _worth_ fighting for but if your referring to a petty fight over someone stealing your pen or throwing a ball at you then yeh i agree...violence in those cases cannot be accepted!! lol


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

Well in jamaica, and this is fact.

You say something about someone mum, and you will get shot.

Which is understandable when you understand the culrure, most the time the mother raises the child on her own, scrubbing peoples home just to get them school books and what not, or sometimes their mum could even be dead or sick.

If someone kept saying abuse about my mum, i would get into a fight over it yes, if it was a female, i would shake the shit out of her ( chris rock) or demonstrate that i could cause serious harm to her by smashing a nearby object and walk away, or reduce her to tears with words.


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Feb 28, 2006)

Y'know I was going to post a long ass reply to the guy who said he knocked out 2 teeth of a girl who grabbed his ass.........but then I saw he was 15 :/


----------



## Shogun (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah, if a girl (who isn't a fat bitch) grabs your ass you just have to let her.


----------



## C?k (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Well in jamaica, and this is fact.
> 
> You say something about someone mum, and you will get shot.


 
so i assume 'your momma' jokes are a death wish?   lol



			
				Niac said:
			
		

> Y'know I was going to post a long ass reply to the guy who said he knocked out 2 teeth of a girl who grabbed his ass.........but then I saw he was 15 :/


 
still, knocking a girls teeth out for a butt grabs seems excessive no matter what age you are (minus really little kids who just dont know wtf is goin on these days lol)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeh i wouldnt go hulk on someones ass for slapping my ass, it depends if i thought highly of the person, it would give me a reason to move on her.

If i didnt like the person, i would embarrass her, comming to think of it, i wouldnt even slap them, i would just tell them to fuck of, or humiliate them.


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Feb 28, 2006)

> still, knocking a girls teeth out for a butt grabs seems excessive no matter what age you are



Wasn't my point, it was more like the reply would be of no use 



> yeah, if a girl (who isn't a fat bitch) grabs your ass you just have to let her.



I didn't say that either


----------



## C?k (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh i wouldnt go hulk on someones ass for slapping my ass, it depends if i thought highly of the person, it would give me a reason to move on her.
> 
> If i didnt like the person, i would embarrass her, comming to think of it, i wouldnt even slap them, i would just tell them to fuck of, or humiliate them.


 
yeh...humiliation is a good form of punishing them! ^_^ unlike 4 fresking years in prison!!...there had to be more to the story im telling you! lol



			
				Niac said:
			
		

> Wasn't my point, it was more like the reply would be of no use


 
thats fair enough xP


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Yeh i wouldnt go hulk on someones ass for slapping my ass, it depends if i thought highly of the person, it would give me a reason to move on her.
> 
> If i didnt like the person, i would embarrass her, comming to think of it, i wouldnt even slap them, i would just tell them to fuck of, or humiliate them.




Sounds about right, knocking out someone's teeth for every assgrab, you'd have bleeding knuckles in some places 

House arrest for 4 years? Tourists would think a curfew is going on in the city.

Act maturely, react accordingly, it's not like they are sticking a knife to your butt.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

> so i assume 'your momma' jokes are a death wish?  lol



yeh they are, beleive me on that, even if you beat the guy he will go for you again again, people havr been killed for it.


----------



## ramza85 (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> i have been groped once by a girl at school.......
> 
> my reaction?
> 
> ...



*SERIOUSLY* speaking, initially i only wanna attack *YOUR ACTION* more than i wanna attack u as a person.. 

but judging from the way u handled the criticisms i can only say tat u *HAVE PROVED THAT YOU ARE* indeed twisted and sick.. 
i have friends who are Muslims and they do not use violent as a form of handling offending situations.. and how dare u use ur koran to argue.. read it properly my fren.. i am not a Muslim but i know ur religon do not promote violent.. 
wat u have done is *NOT* right.. there is no way to justify ur claim on wat "if ppl insult/offend/grope/wateva ur *whoeva/wateva* u can punch their teeths out cos ur mad and insulted" theory.. *A MAN* would never punch a gal.. 
in short(by joining all the bold words),
*SERIOUSLY YOUR ACTION HAVE PROVED THAT YOU ARE NOT A MAN*
full stop.
i noe ur circumcised... but u should consider castration.. no no no, sorry..
Penectomy is then the right word..


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

> A MAN would never punch a gal..
> in short(by joining all the bold words),



Why being female doesnt excuse you from a punch in my books, it is the pysical strenght barrrier for me, i dont care what gender, i wont beat on someon who is a lot weaker than me though if they pissed me off i would.

In my opinion, a female that hits a man knowing he wont hit her back because she is a female is a slut.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

Lol, nice on Gunners.

Hitting a girl in my book is as bad as walking up to a african american and punching em, for being black.

I find that being sent to jail for touching a girls butt for 4 years is bullshit.


----------



## C?k (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Why being female doesnt excuse you from a punch in my books, it is the pysical strenght barrrier for me, i dont care what gender, i wont beat on someon who is a lot weaker than me though if they pissed me off i would.
> 
> In my opinion, a female that hits a man knowing he wont hit her back because she is a female is a slut.


 
hold on, you'd beat up a female even if you knew she was weaker than you? i nderstand she pissed you off but would you _seriously_ beat her up over it?

like in Kunshus case, he SHOULD NOT HAVE knocked out her teeth thats WAY too excessive for such a petty crime! lol


----------



## Chris-Kun (Feb 28, 2006)

*dodges all the fighting*

If a girl pinched my ass, I'd be pretty pleased XD

If a boy done it, I'd be pretty scared... o.O


----------



## C?k (Feb 28, 2006)

Chris-Chan said:
			
		

> *dodges all the fighting*
> 
> If a girl pinched my ass, I'd be pretty pleased XD
> 
> If a boy done it, I'd be pretty scared... o.O


 
thats a good argument lol...id be freaked out if a girl did that to me...i _was_ freaked out when it happend!! 

(btw did you post in the name changing thread? ^_^)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> hold on, you'd beat up a female even if you knew she was weaker than you? i nderstand she pissed you off but would you _seriously_ beat her up over it?
> 
> like in Kunshus case, he SHOULD NOT HAVE knocked out her teeth thats WAY too excessive for such a petty crime! lol




If she is hurting me yes i would, and not kick her in, restrain more or less, if i have to punch so be it.

No one is above a hit, if they are causing me harm, i wont stand there and take it, that to me would make me a fool.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> If she is hurting me yes i would, and not kick her in, restrain more or less, if i have to punch so be it.
> 
> No one is above a hit, if they are causing me harm, i wont stand there and take it, that to me would make me a fool.




I think it would better to hold her down for awhile till she calms down, most girls just dont know what they're doing while fighting, one clean punch and she is in the hospital on life support.


----------



## C?k (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If she is hurting me yes i would, and not kick her in, restrain more or less, if i have to punch so be it.
> 
> *No one is above a hit, if they are causing me harm*, i wont stand there and take it, that to me would make me a fool.


 
(bold type) thats sense, for a acceptable reason its okay to fight back lol



			
				Yassy said:
			
		

> I think it would better to hold her down for awhile till she calms down, most girls just dont know what they're doing while fighting, one clean punch and she is in the hospital on life support.


 
better be joking otherwise you saying females are weak will piss me off!   lol


----------



## Chris-Kun (Feb 28, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> thats a good argument lol...id be freaked out if a girl did that to me...i _was_ freaked out when it happend!!
> 
> (btw did you post in the name changing thread? ^_^)



Yes XD

Also, I'm very old fashioned in the matter of hitting girls, I just can't find myself to do it (just like Shikamaru). To be perfectly honest, I don't really hit males either, I don't like fighting unless there's a reason for it (getting my ass pinched isn't a reason to hit someone). I must be one of few that would find getting my ass pinched a compliment and have a laugh about it.


----------



## Shogun (Feb 28, 2006)

Yassy with yet another comment with no basis, i can gaurantee if you tried to hold down a girl or punch one you would get a severe beat down.


----------



## niko (Feb 28, 2006)

> Yassy with yet another comment with no basis, i can gaurantee if you tried to hold down a girl or punch one you would get a severe beat down.



Oh you again, yeah, sorry about that, you know everything about ass grabbing and beating girls, no reason for me to contribute here.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah....

i stopped reading after the words "you RZ NUT A MAINE IF U HIT A GAL!!!!!!"


thats pathetic sexism.

 



i didn't inted to break out her teeth i however did intent to hurt her.

also,i have just been rasied the way that tells me "you're ass is sacred."


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

KUNSHU, you have issues.

Personally it depends im shallow in that department if a girl i like slapped my ass, i would use that as an oppurtunity to get closer, if it was some ramdom pretty girl i would look at her and see if she would talk to me.

If the person was ugly or i had no interest i would ask them ''what the fuck are you doing''

Punching out two of their teeth isnt something i would do, you have no regrets for it otherwise you wouldnt have brought it up in the first place, or the second option you are lieing.

If it is the first, you are an agressive little child.

If it is the second, you are dumb for making up a lie that makes you out to be a violent person.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> KUNSHU, you have issues.
> 
> Personally it depends im shallow in that department if a girl i like slapped my ass, i would use that as an oppurtunity to get closer, if it was some ramdom pretty girl i would look at her and see if she would talk to me.
> 
> ...




its the third.

i have been tought to respect girls as long as they respect me.

which includes NOT groping me.


----------



## Shishou (Feb 28, 2006)

The only acceptable way of hitting a woman, is with your weiner.

Cock Slap a ho, to cure aids, imo.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

> its the third.
> 
> i have been tought to respect girls as long as they respect me.
> 
> ...




You over reacted somewhat, someone pinching your ass aint as bad as punching them knocking out teeth.

You could have shouted at her, go as far as slapping her, but you punched her, which i dont agree with, if i was on the seen i wouldnt beat you up, but i would go over to you asking what the  fuck you are doing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> yeah....
> 
> i stopped reading after the words "you RZ NUT A MAINE IF U HIT A GAL!!!!!!"
> 
> ...



Dude, you suck.

So bad.
You Suck.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> You over reacted somewhat, someone pinching your ass aint as bad as punching them knocking out teeth.
> 
> You could have shouted at her, go as far as slapping her, but you punched her, which i dont agree with, if i was on the seen i wouldnt beat you up, but i would go over to you asking what the  fuck you are doing.




alright i'll go in detail what happend.

this girl is a mean bitch.

i already saw her once groping some other guy but he just turned aroundand slapped her ass.


well i found that to be incredible disrespecting but its their own deciasion.


anyways then i am walking accross the main gates of my school and i feel someone's hand at my ass.

my reaction?


punch the hell out of that person.


i turned around and gave him/her a punch to see thats its the girl that i saw groping that other guy.


and believe me it WASN'T an accident she was practicly rubbing it.

i got  really mad and i guess knocking out her teeth was a little overreacting.

but the punch itself she deseved it.


if it was a guy i wouldn't have stopped at one punch.





EFIT: noise rock STFU you are a stupid sexist that doesn't know a shit about what happend to me.

you suck monkeyballs yourself


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

illusion said:
			
		

> I don't care how highly you think of your ass, you don't punch a girl in the face because she touched it. You are a coward and don't deserve to be called a man, why don't you try punching somebody your own size.
> 
> Oh and please don't come back with the, "I've knocked out alot of guys", because we all know you're a Bitch. I know for a fact if I saw you do it, you'd be missing all of your teeth. You will grow up to be a wife beater and to me, that's lower than dirt, right above rapists. The worst part about it is, you still don't think you were wrong.





you think i care?



she deserved it if some homosecual comes and rub you're penis you would punch him.

thats how i think when somebody rubs my ass.


they get a punch in their faces.


you my boy.....

are pathetic


----------



## illusion (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> its the third.
> 
> i have been tought to respect girls as long as they respect me.
> 
> which includes NOT groping me.



I don't care how highly you think of your ass, you don't punch a girl in the face because she touched it. You are a coward and don't deserve to be called a man, why don't you try punching somebody your own size. 

Oh and please don't come back with the, "I've knocked out alot of guys", because we all know you're a Bitch. I know for a fact if I saw you do it, you'd be missing all of your teeth. You will grow up to be a wife beater and to me, that's lower than dirt, right above rapists. The worst part about it is, you still don't think you were wrong.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

If a gay came and rub my dick that is a diffrent story for me, it halfy because i am not gay and someone making them actions against me would spark a rage in me i guess.

Because im straight if a female did it i would accept it or tell them to fuck of.

Male does it to me because i am straight, and they have no reason to assume i am gay, i would hit them and maybe hit them again.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> If a gay came and rub my dick that is a diffrent story for me, it halfy because i am not gay and someone making them actions against me would spark a rage in me i guess.
> 
> Because im straight if a female did it i would accept it or tell them to fuck of.
> 
> Male does it to me because i am straight, and they have no reason to assume i am gay, i would hit them and maybe hit them again.




see


its bassicly the same for me.

i ama a muslims thus i am not allowed to have relationships with someone.

or even to touch a girl.


now some girl comes to me and shatters my believe.

i am NOT available and i am neither straight nor gay nor BI I am simply not intrested and touching me in a certain way just really offends me.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

illusion said:
			
		

> If a homosexual started rubbinh my dick, I'd knock his teeth out. Why? Because he's a guy. If a girl started rubbing my dick, I'd ask her out to a second date. Unless she was ugly, then I'd say......"you better not tell anybody about this"




read the post above.

the reason you would punch a gay is the same reason as i would punch a girl.


----------



## illusion (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> you think i care?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a homosexual started rubbing my dick, I'd knock his teeth out. Why? Because he's a guy. If a girl started rubbing my dick, I'd ask her out to a second date. Unless she was ugly, then I'd say......"you better not tell anybody about this, continue rubbing"


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> see
> 
> 
> its bassicly the same for me.
> ...



Ok, so you are a muslim, i always thought muslims were against violence, plenty of muslims imo are hypocrits.

If a gay person did that to me, i made a choice not to be gay him doing that would fuck me off big time.

If a female did that to me, it is an homosexual action.

Basically i would be pissed of if a gay person got me involved in his homophobic actions.

Anyway, punching her teeth out was a bit savage wasnt it, females in general damage easier also, so what would be a punch to a man is diffrent to her, that is why i would give people equivilent damage to what they can take somewhat.


----------



## kunshu (Feb 28, 2006)

gunners said:
			
		

> Ok, so you are a muslim, i always thought muslims were against violence, plenty of muslims imo are hypocrits.
> 
> If a gay person did that to me, i made a choice not to be gay him doing that would fuck me off big time.
> 
> ...





they are.

i am not a hypocrite she simply disturbed my way of life.


also i didn't intented to punch out her teeth i however did intented to hurt her i admit that.

it was an accident.

(the teeth thing....,not the punch self.)

EDIT:

i'm going to sleep now (its 11 o'clock here) so if you want to call me a wifebeater,insult me,or debate over my views please do so tomorrow okay?


since when i wake up tomorrow and get back from school i don't want to go through 2 entire frickin pages.

so please keep you're comments till tomorrow goodnight(or afternoon wherever you live.)


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 28, 2006)

Kunshu, if you punched girl's teeth out just because she pinched your butt then you can't really be called a man. What your religion says and what today's western/european societie's rules are is totally different. You are lucky that her parents didn't press charges. So, your religion forbids you to touch a woman's hand even? But in most countries it's not forbidden and it's acceptable. What that girl did was wrong, but how you reacted to it was even more wrong.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Feb 28, 2006)

he should have more then 4 years....................................


----------



## illusion (Feb 28, 2006)

kunshu said:
			
		

> read the post above.
> 
> the reason you would punch a gay is the same reason as i would punch a girl.



The difference is, "she's a girl"!!  

You just don't get it, what if your wife "disrespects" you? You gonna knock her teeth out as well?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Feb 28, 2006)

illusion said:
			
		

> The difference is, "she's a girl"!!
> 
> *You just don't get it, what if your wife "disrespects" you? You gonna knock her teeth out as well? *




*sure, why not *


----------



## C?k (Mar 1, 2006)

illusion said:
			
		

> You just don't get it, what if your wife "disrespects" you? You gonna knock her teeth out as well?


 
good example but it doesnt really work here, this girl was a random he didnt know. i dont think its fair to treat a girl a whole lot differently, i mean if she did something realllllllllly bad to piss you off understandable but in kunshus story her 'punishment' was far too severe, simple enough lol


----------



## Chris-Kun (Mar 1, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> good example but it doesnt really work here, this girl was a random he didnt know. i dont think its fair to treat a girl a whole lot differently, i mean if she did something realllllllllly bad to piss you off understandable but in kunshus story her 'punishment' was far too severe, simple enough lol



Pretty well said, except I disagree, I don't think that he should've just talked about it, violence gets you nowhere. No matter who's who and what they done, people that hit without even concidering to talk about it are jerks.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 1, 2006)

was kunshus story the one where he beat up a girl or something?


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 1, 2006)

who the hell would hit someone without even knowing what they are doing and why they are doing it? 

the only reason for me to hit someone would be acting in self-defence



			
				Adam III said:
			
		

> was kunshus story the one where he beat up a girl or something?



he felt someone touching his ass, he puched then person, then he found out the person was a girl and he had puched out her 2 front teeth


----------



## C?k (Mar 1, 2006)

Chris-Kun said:
			
		

> Pretty well said, except I disagree, I don't think that he should've just talked about it, *violence gets you nowhere*. No matter who's who and what they done, people that hit without even concidering to talk about it are jerks.


 
Not entirely true. Sure most forms of violence are useless and never necessary, but what about fight for rights and beliefs? You cant say violence has never helped them reach their goals and as a result in many cases actually create a peace!



			
				hyuuganfan said:
			
		

> he felt someone touching his ass, he puched then person, then he found out the person was a girl and he had puched out her 2 front teeth


 
oh? i was told he knew it was a girl but because she felt his ass (which he feels strongly for as his "OWN!") he punched her face and knocked out her teeth


----------



## EXhack (Mar 1, 2006)

Dude, I'd get my ass kicked just _because._

Still he should've looked over his shoulder first. That could've disabled a nasty situation.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Mar 1, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> Not entirely true. Sure most forms of violence are useless and never necessary, but what about fight for rights and beliefs? You cant say violence has never helped them reach their goals and as a result in many cases actually create a peace!
> 
> 
> 
> oh? i was told he knew it was a girl but because she felt his ass (which he feels strongly for as his "OWN!") he punched her face and knocked out her teeth



when de described it (last page) he says how he punched and then found out who it was, he did have an assumption about who it was however i think


----------



## Chris-Kun (Mar 1, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> Not entirely true. Sure most forms of violence are useless and never necessary, but what about fight for rights and beliefs? You cant say violence has never helped them reach their goals and as a result in many cases actually create a peace!



Yes, you're right, sometimes you do have to cause damage/pain to get your point across, I guess I worded what I said earlier incorrectly. What I mean is in little petty debates, you don't need fists, I know this because my friend got stabbed once for not giving someone *A FUCKING SIP OF COKE*.

I do beleive that what you say is right though, I'm saying what I'm saying because I don't like violence, sure I can stick up for myself and have beaten/got beaten in fights before but I didn't feel like it was the right thing to do afterwards.


----------



## C?k (Mar 1, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> when de described it (last page) he says how he punched and then found out who it was, he did have an assumption about who it was however i think



ah well, now it makes a bit more sense...too many stories colliding before lol



			
				Chris-Kun said:
			
		

> Yes, you're right, sometimes you do have to cause damage/pain to get your point across, I guess I worded what I said earlier incorrectly. What I mean is in little petty debates, you don't need fists, I know this because my friend got stabbed once for not giving someone *A FUCKING SIP OF COKE*.
> I do beleive that what you say is right though, I'm saying what I'm saying because I don't like violence, sure I can stick up for myself and have beaten/got beaten in fights before but I didn't feel like it was the right thing to do afterwards.


 
Given your anecdote i do sympathise with you! a freind of mine had a similar incident of the most pettiest reason ever encouraged by certain people out there foolish enough to use violence for all the wrong reasons . Ontop of all that society tends to only see these sorts of stories! lol


----------



## illusion (Mar 1, 2006)

Tj-Chan said:
			
		

> good example but it doesnt really work here, this girl was a random he didnt know. i dont think its fair to treat a girl a whole lot differently, i mean if she did something realllllllllly bad to piss you off understandable but in kunshus story her 'punishment' was far too severe, simple enough lol



It doesn't matter whether he knows her or not. He feels it's alright to hit a girl if she disrepects him, that's exactly the same mentality wife beaters have. 

His parents taught him that he doesn't have to respect a girl if she doesn't respect him, but he took it out of context. I gaurantee you his parents didn't mean, if a girl disrepects, you then have the right to hit her! Atleast I hope they didn't mean that. 

He needs to learn that you handle things differently when it comes to girls.


----------

